# Alt gegen jung



## Tennissen (30. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits...

möglich mag es sein dass dieses Thema in irgendeiner Form bereits mal "diskutiert" wurde... gefunden habe ich jedenfalls nichts....

Mich würde einfach mal was interessieren... es wird in vielen Themen / Threads immer wieder über die jungen Leute 
- mal mehr mal weniger negativ - gesprochen, die aufgrund ihrer Ausdrucksweise nicht immer ganz glückliche Leser / Zuhörer finden.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage: Wie alt sind denn nun die WOW - Spieler so im Schnitt...

Wer mag kann sich ja gern "outen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(ich bin übrigens im 40-49er Bereich zu finden)

Regards


----------



## riggedi (30. Oktober 2008)

Moin Tennissen,

mich findest Du im Altersbereich zwischen 30 und 39 Jahren. Und um es präziser ausdrücken: Jahrgang ´73.

Riggedi


----------



## henrikdeluxe (30. Oktober 2008)

interessante Umfrage, ich hoffe auf rege und erhliche Beteiligung

ich gehör mit Baujahr '85 wohl noch ne Weile zu 20-29 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





&#8364;dit:
bei der Kategorisierung hast eine Katergorie "11 und jünger" vergessen ... ansonsten gute Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## azizi (30. Oktober 2008)

wenn du 40 bis 49 bist und da noch ne 0 steht hast du selbst nich abgestimmt ^^ schäm dich ^^


----------



## Batousaii (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss mich in einer Reihe mit den 12-19 Jährigen einreihen T_T Nja ein Jahr noch dann 20 ^^


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (30. Oktober 2008)

79 Baujahr


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Oktober 2008)

ich reihe mich mal bei Riggedi ein.....


----------



## pandur0815 (30. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> mich findest Du im Altersbereich zwischen 30 und 39 Jahren. Und um es präziser ausdrücken: Jahrgang ´73.



Lustig,
das kann ich genau so unterschreiben ^^


----------



## Tennissen (30. Oktober 2008)

azizi schrieb:


> wenn du 40 bis 49 bist und da noch ne 0 steht hast du selbst nich abgestimmt ^^ schäm dich ^^



*ups*

nachgeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## !/=? (30. Oktober 2008)

najaaa ich sag ma 14 =P


----------



## Philipp23 (30. Oktober 2008)

Der wievielte Thread ist das nun ? Vor 2 Tagen gabs doch schon so eine Umfrage oO. Macht ihre diese Threads immer blind auf oder seit ihr zu faul im WOW Forum zu gucken ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissen (30. Oktober 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> interessante Umfrage, ich hoffe auf rege und erhliche Beteiligung
> 
> ich gehör mit Baujahr '85 wohl noch ne Weile zu 20-29
> 
> ...




danke fürs Lob... und die "11 und jünger" hab ich mal bewusst rausgelassen um da niemanden ein schlechtes Gewissen aufgrücken zu müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## azizi (30. Oktober 2008)

wow-forum !=( ungleich ) buffed forum , also is das legitim


----------



## Anduris (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich gehöre mit 15 Jahren zu dem jüngsten Jahrgang.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War klar, dass die meisten im Alter von 20 - 29 Jahren sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salvdore (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin 1991er , ganz interessante Umfrage bin schon gespannt was dabei rauskommt,

Mfg Salvdore


----------



## Mindwa (30. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn man so in manche Bg´s guckt sind die meisten leute gefühlte 12 und werden von ihren Eltern misshandelt


----------



## Rhokan (30. Oktober 2008)

Baujahr '91


----------



## justblue (30. Oktober 2008)

40-49, abgestimmt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altsahir (30. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Moin Tennissen,
> 
> mich findest Du im Altersbereich zwischen 30 und 39 Jahren. Und um es präziser ausdrücken: Jahrgang ´73.
> 
> Riggedi




YAY ... bester Jahrgang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (5.7.)

Wir sind nicht viele (Pillenknick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Grüße Alts


----------



## Azuriel (30. Oktober 2008)

finds geil dass du die 12 - 19 jährigen in einen topf wirfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten good job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissen (30. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Der wievielte Thread ist das nun ? Vor 2 Tagen gabs doch schon so eine Umfrage oO. Macht ihre diese Threads immer blind auf oder seit ihr zu faul im WOW Forum zu gucken ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja... weder das eine noch das andere... ich denke mal was bei WOW geht sollte bei Buffed auch gehen...

Da kommt mir gerade noch eine Umfrage in den Sinn... inwieweit Agressionspotential im RL sich in WOW oder in angeschlossenen Foren widerspiegelt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nasiria (30. Oktober 2008)

Schade nur, dass das Alter nicht allzu viel mit dem Verhalten gemein hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddwarf (30. Oktober 2008)

30 - 39 mal gestimmt..... genauer gesagt, einer der guten ´71er


----------



## Telbion (30. Oktober 2008)

Baujahr '78......und kein Stückchen weise. ^^


----------



## Flooza (30. Oktober 2008)

gefühlt Alter von den meisten imba roxx00r11elf  Leuten <12


----------



## pandur0815 (30. Oktober 2008)

Altsahir schrieb:


> YAY ... bester Jahrgang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



<- 01.07.(19)73 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SW:TOR (30. Oktober 2008)

ich gehöre seid dem 28.10. zu den leuten zwischen 30-39^^ also jahrgang 1978

mfg


----------



## Yagilrallae (30. Oktober 2008)

Bei einer solchen Umfrage hätte ich es für interessanter empfunden, wenn die beiden jüngeren jahrgänge nochmals unterteilt geworden wären.
 z.b.:
12-16
17-22
23-29
etc.


P.s. Ich selbst gehöre dem Jahrgang ´79 an und bin damit im 29. Lebensjahr und 28 Jahre alt.


----------



## Daffster (30. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Der wievielte Thread ist das nun ? Vor 2 Tagen gabs doch schon so eine Umfrage oO. Macht ihre diese Threads immer blind auf oder seit ihr zu faul im WOW Forum zu gucken ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn du mal nachgesehen hättest ganz oben beim thread start steht das er gesucht hat und nix gefunden hat deswegen.
jeder thread heißt anders ich setz mich doch nich 3 stunden hin und such den thread der meinen ähnelt das machst du wahrscheinlich auch nicht.

Back 2 topic,

meine wenigkeit reiht sich unter die 20-29 ein mit dem 87er baujahr.

zum thema junge leudde aka Kiddy gibt sicherlich viele von denen habe aber auch andere getroffen die weit aus reifer mit 15 sind als leute die 18 oder älter sind.

also es gebt jene und jene allerdings merkt man schon bissel im tradechannel wer erwachsen ist und wer nicht.

MFG
Daff


----------



## pixeljedi (30. Oktober 2008)

baujahr 66  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolinar1973 (30. Oktober 2008)

Na da reihe ich mich doch auch gleich mal ein ,....

Ich bin auch ein ´73 er.


Grüße


----------



## riggedi (30. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ich reihe mich mal bei Riggedi ein.....


/kuscheln



Altsahir schrieb:


> YAY ... bester Jahrgang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/klaps

Riggedi

EDIT:
Meine Güte, wie viele 73er Jahrgänge hier herumtollen, ist ja ne wahre Pracht!
High Five, Kollegen!


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (30. Oktober 2008)

85er Baujahr, also 20-29  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (30. Oktober 2008)

Njo wenn man nicht sucht.. Dann findet man auch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Was einem nicht direkt ins Auge springt wird hier einfach als " unentdeckt " bewertet. Daher gibt es auch für manche Sachen mind. 5 Threads ...


----------



## Falcon245 (30. Oktober 2008)

... da hat sich jmd tätsächlich als ü70 geoutet?! 

Den möchte ich gerne kennenlernen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hoffe nur, dass das kein Fake ist. 

Ansonsten: Respekt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissen (30. Oktober 2008)

Daffster schrieb:


> wenn du mal nachgesehen hättest ganz oben beim thread start steht das er gesucht hat und nix gefunden hat deswegen.
> jeder thread heißt anders ich setz mich doch nich 3 stunden hin und such den thread der meinen ähnelt das machst du wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
> 
> Back 2 topic,
> ...




Finde ich gut dass rege teilgenommen wird...

Ich muss auch noch mal klar sagen, dass ich auf keinen Fall "jungsein" mit "mangelnder Reife" in einen Topf schmeissen will...
Das war für mich einfach nur ein Anlass so eine Umfrage mal zu starten. Und ich gebe Dir absolut Recht: In vielen Fällen rede ich lieber mit 15- als mit 50jährigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (30. Oktober 2008)

Mindwa schrieb:


> Also wenn man so in manche Bg´s guckt sind die meisten leute gefühlte 12 und werden von ihren Eltern misshandelt


Aha, du bist wahrscheinlich einer von denen, oder? Lern mal was passendes zu schreiben und beleidig nicht nur andere Leute... 
Und Tante Edith meint: Du bist überhaupt nicht lustig!


----------



## blacktor (30. Oktober 2008)

<= Realease datum 88

ergo bin ich 20 jahre alt / jung

hm.. wenn man so nachdenkt.. ich bin auch schon mit einen halben fuß im grab :/


----------



## bliblablu (30. Oktober 2008)

SW:TOR schrieb:


> ich gehöre seid dem 28.10. zu den leuten zwischen 30-39^^ also jahrgang 1978
> 
> mfg


Dann mal alles Gute nachträglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selber bin 81er Baujahr.


----------



## Zwodrey (30. Oktober 2008)

Bin Baujahr '70. Bei uns in der Gilde gibt´s alles zwischen 23 und 64. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Gilde heisst darum auch OPA - Old Players Association. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _WOW_Mdeath (30. Oktober 2008)

Ja dann out ich mich auch mal als ein 87er,.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissen (30. Oktober 2008)

Azuriel schrieb:


> finds geil dass du die 12 - 19 jährigen in einen topf wirfst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klar doch... sind doch alle Teens.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und danke!


----------



## Metadron72 (30. Oktober 2008)

riggi isn kiddy .-) ...72 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuminix (30. Oktober 2008)

Bin ein "Bivi" xD Also, bis vierzig^^

Für die 35jährigen, hättest noch ein "Hasi" dazufügen können, also halb siebzig ;-)

Wirklich lustig, dass die Kids, 12-19 zusammen gepackt hast...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (30. Oktober 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> riggi isn kiddy .-) ...72
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie kannst Du nur so gemein sein?

Riggedi


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Oktober 2008)

bin 15 (pls keine kiddy flames, danke ^^)


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Oktober 2008)

Fein, der TE gehört zu den Elite -Jahrgängen.

Gruß von Zockergreis an Zockergreis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(und merke: Trau keinem unter 40! )


----------



## Tennissen (30. Oktober 2008)

Tuminix schrieb:


> Bin ein "Bivi" xD Also, bis vierzig^^
> 
> Für die 35jährigen, hättest noch ein "Hasi" dazufügen können, also halb siebzig ;-)
> 
> ...




nette Idee... beim nächsten Mal gibts noch eine "Uhu - Fraktion" ... also unter hundert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (30. Oktober 2008)

der Mara is zarte 22 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (30. Oktober 2008)

86 Jahrgang und das seid gut 22 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Variolus (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das ganze jetzt natürlich auch interessant ^^ 
Hätte natürlich gern einen geschriebenen Beitrag von dem Ü70 gelesen... so hab ich eher das Gefühl da wollte einer lustig sein. Nicht das ich das grundsätzlich für unmöglich halte, kenn ich doch sogar eine recht erfolgreiche Raidgilde mit einer über 60jährigen Gildenleiterin.

Viele werden aber wohl nicht abstimmen, gibt halt zu viele Leute die das "nicht interessiert" (oder denen ihr eigenes Alter peinlich? ist, sie es vielleicht selbst nicht wissen, da sie nur bis 3 zählen können und das nicht zur Wahl steht oder grundsätzlich jede Art von Umfragen erstmal zuflamen müssen weil einfach alle Umfragen doof sind...)

Ich persönlich zähle mich zu den Ü30, nur falls es interessiert ^^


----------



## Maradil (30. Oktober 2008)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> (pls keine kiddy flames, danke ^^)




MUHAHAHA...KIDDIE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ne Spaß aber durch diesen Zusatz hastes ja regelrecht herausgefordert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XBiggX (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich reih mich bei den 12-19 Jährigen mit 16 Jahren ein


----------



## Turgon! (30. Oktober 2008)

seid dem 25.10 darf ich mich auch bei 20-29 einreihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## November1899 (30. Oktober 2008)

20-29         Bj. 13.05.87

schöne Umfrage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (30. Oktober 2008)

15 Jahre und stolz drauf noch so jung zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



93er Jahrgang und trotzdem sozial sehr kompenten und grosse Beherrschung seiner Klasse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MFG


----------



## Injura (30. Oktober 2008)

ich gehöre mit meinen 18 jahren in den bereich 12-19 :-)

mein freundeskreis spielt auch wow,  

freundin 16 jahre
2 Freunde 18 jahre
2 freunde 17 jahre

liebe grüße


----------



## Malakas (30. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Moin Tennissen,
> 
> mich findest Du im Altersbereich zwischen 30 und 39 Jahren. Und um es präziser ausdrücken: Jahrgang ´73.
> 
> Riggedi




boah meine fresse... du alter Sack ; ) 


baujahr ´74  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissen (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab da grad so eine Idee...

Wir lassen die Umfrage mal bis morgen abend laufen. Die Gruppe die dann vorne liegt (im Moment die 20-29er) bekommen dann eine separate Umfrage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...also 21, 22, 23 etc.

So haben wir dann den am stärksten vertretenen Jahrgang mal herausgefunden. Ok... es gibt nix zu gewinnen aber ich fände die Idee ganz putzig....


----------



## Caamasi (30. Oktober 2008)

Vor 3 Tagen das erste Viertel des Jahrhunderts hinter mich gebracht - Baujahr 83.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (30. Oktober 2008)

Tennissen schrieb:


> Ich hab da grad so eine Idee...
> 
> Wir lassen die Umfrage mal bis morgen abend laufen. Die Gruppe die dann vorne liegt (im Moment die 20-29er) bekommen dann eine separate Umfrage
> 
> ...




Das muss gar nix heissen =) Badenwüttenberg ha Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die Schweiz (Thurgau) Auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Primus Pilus (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Jahrgang 1972  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Duciducduc (30. Oktober 2008)

ich bin im bereich 92 ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg


----------



## Technocrat (30. Oktober 2008)

Übrigens gilt immer noch Niccolo Macciavellies alter Satz:

"Jungend und Mut sind kein Gegner für Alter und Hinterllist."


----------



## Malakas (30. Oktober 2008)

Caamasi schrieb:


> Vor 3 Tagen das erste Viertel des Jahrhunderts hinter mich gebracht - Baujahr 83.




jaaaa Glückwunsch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


p.s. ab jetzt gehts abwärts ...hahaha


----------



## riggedi (30. Oktober 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> boah meine fresse... du alter Sack


Ja, aber ein Sack mit viel inneren Werten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Riggedi


----------



## Apokalypse08 (30. Oktober 2008)

Denke mal, dass die Zahl der WoW - Spieler mit 20 Jahren sinkt, da die sich mehr auf Beruf und vielleicht sogar auf Familie konzentrieren möchten. Also habe ich für 12-19 Jahre gestimmt :-) 

btw ich bin 15 und ist meine Schreibweiße nun assozial, oder könnt ihr sie nicht entziffern weil mein Wortschatz so begrenzt ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht bin ich ja nur eine Ausnahme, aber denke doch hier sind einige sehr voreingenommen

Gruß breck  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissen (30. Oktober 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Das muss gar nix heissen =) Badenwüttenberg ha Ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hmmmm.... schon wahr... reicht vielleicht nicht ganz für einen repräsentativen Querschnitt... andererseits heiss ich mit Nachnamen ja auch nicht FORSA.... 

ist ja just for fun´ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (30. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Ja, aber ein Sack mit viel inneren Werten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ist das nicht das, was wirklich zähllt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XBiggX (30. Oktober 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Das muss gar nix heissen =) Badenwüttenberg ha Ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Vergiss aber nicht die anderen Bundesländer (Lang Lebe das Praktikum =D


----------



## L-MWarFReak (30. Oktober 2008)

Tennissen schrieb:


> hmmmm.... schon wahr... reicht vielleicht nicht ganz für einen repräsentativen Querschnitt... andererseits heiss ich mit Nachnamen ja auch nicht FORSA....
> 
> ist ja just for fun´
> 
> ...




Ja hast recht^^ und mal sehen ob der Thread um die Mittagszeit überhaupt noch aktuell ist^^


----------



## zergerus (30. Oktober 2008)

89'er und geraaade noch so bei den 12-19ern dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (30. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Ja, aber ein Sack mit viel inneren Werten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/hugh riggedi

das wissen wir doch und auch das einzige was zählt ; ) 

70ziger Jahre 4tw


----------



## Tennissen (30. Oktober 2008)

Apokalypse08 schrieb:


> Denke mal, dass die Zahl der WoW - Spieler mit 20 Jahren sinkt, da die sich mehr auf Beruf und vielleicht sogar auf Familie konzentrieren möchten. Also habe ich für 12-19 Jahre gestimmt :-)
> 
> btw ich bin 15 und ist meine Schreibweiße nun assozial, oder könnt ihr sie nicht entziffern weil mein Wortschatz so begrenzt ist?
> 
> ...




Du hast mit dem Voreingenommen sicherlich Recht; die jungen Leute werden von vielen älteren nicht für voll genommen.
Andererseits ist es aber auch so, dass viele mit dem "Jargon der Jugend" nicht wirklich klarkommen. Und wenn wir mal so die Threads durchschauen bekomm ich also manchmal auch einen Schauer auf dem Rücken WIE geschrieben wird...
Du bist da echt eine positive Ausnahme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (30. Oktober 2008)

Erst mal abwarten, wie sich die Statistik zum Abend hin verändert, wenn mehr Berufstätige nach Hause kommen...


----------



## Maxsta (30. Oktober 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> 70ziger Jahre 4tw



Im Grundsatz schonmal nicht verkehrt, aber es ist allgemein bekannt, dass das Jahr 1974 das Beste war.

1. Ich wurde in diesem Jahr geboren
2. wurden Wir™ in diesem Jahr Fußballweltmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



'not serious' max 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (30. Oktober 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> /hugh riggedi
> 
> das wissen wir doch und auch das einzige was zählt ; )
> 
> 70ziger Jahre 4tw


Jawoll, denn

_mäh san de Hesse, mit dä große Fresse_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Theralk (30. Oktober 2008)

´83 erblickte ich das Licht der Welt.......


wäre allerding lieber ´73 mein Leben angetreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (30. Oktober 2008)

Maxsta schrieb:


> Im Grundsatz schonmal nicht verkehrt, aber es ist allgemein bekannt, dass das Jahr 1974 das beste war.
> 
> 1. Ich wurde in diesem Jahr geboren
> 2. wurden Wir™ in diesem Jahr Fußballweltmeister
> ...




Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, aber manchen Leuten ists egal wann Deutschland Fussball Weltmeister wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

1. Sind sie vllt. Schweizer.
2. Spielen sie vllt. Eishockey^^

Und das beste Jahr ist immer noch 2000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (30. Oktober 2008)

Bereich:
12-19 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genaugenommen 1990 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, aber manchen Leuten ists egal wann Deutschland Fussball Weltmeister wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Right  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonntagshut (30. Oktober 2008)

So, ich habe mich mal unter die 20-29-jährigen gemischt.

Allerdings befürchte ich, dass diese Umfrage ein Problem hat, weil ich befürchte, dass der Großteil von denen, die wir zumeist als Kiddy bezeichnen, Buffed maximal vom Namen her kennt, sicher keine "Wie alt bist du"-Threads im Forum anschaut und meist auch keinen Buffed-Account hat mit dem er an der Umfrage teilnehmen könnte.

Aber nunja, heisst ja nich umsonst, dass die Statistik die größte Lüge aller ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ansonsten, nette Idee.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kortesh (30. Oktober 2008)

grüße

finde es echt interessant von eingen mitgliedern mal das alter zu erfahren   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das erleichtert einige dinge wenn mal wieder heiß diskutiert wird hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin baujahr 79 also 29 jahre. jaja noch 6 monate u die 30 blitz bei mir auf OMG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblablu (30. Oktober 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, aber manchen Leuten ists egal wann Deutschland Fussball Weltmeister wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist ja mal eine dreiste Lüge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XBiggX (30. Oktober 2008)

bliblablu mir ist es eigentlich sowas von egal


----------



## Hicks1 (30. Oktober 2008)

Bin zwischen 30-39 zu finden und habe keine Vorurteile in Bezug auf Jugendliche.

Hab mittlerweile schon mehr als genug leute in meinem LvL`Bereich getroffen wo ich mir mehrmals auf den Kopf greifen musst.


----------



## Xelyna (30. Oktober 2008)

[ x ] "...wen interessiert so eine Umfrage - mich nicht!"


----------



## L-MWarFReak (30. Oktober 2008)

bliblablu schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal eine dreiste Lüge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Tja da siehste mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Jawoll, denn
> 
> _mäh san de Hesse, mit dä große Fresse_
> 
> ...



Eigentlich sind ja die 70er Jahrgänge momentan das Non-plus-Ultra!

Wir haben unsere kindliche Naivität abgelegt und noch nicht das übertriebene Sicherheitsdenken der über 40er angenommen!

Man könnte sagen wir befinden uns auf dem Höhepunkt des Lebens! Nicht mehr zu jung und noch nicht zu alt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_die symBadische, sonnervewöhnte Fraktion schließt sich den Hessen an_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissen (30. Oktober 2008)

Sonntagshut schrieb:


> Aber nunja, heisst ja nich umsonst, dass die Statistik die größte Lüge aller ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich gebe Dir Recht, denn:

Statistisch gesehen ist es sicherer in einer Dachrinne zu schlafen als in einem Bett denn es sterben mehr Leute im Bett als in einer Dachrinne...

in diesem Sinne....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> _die symBadische, sonnervewöhnte Fraktion schließt sich den Hessen an_
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_Erbamme de Hesse komme_ o.ö


----------



## XBiggX (30. Oktober 2008)

Naja ich denke schon das 70er als Alt gelten lassen kann


----------



## pandur0815 (30. Oktober 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> /hugh riggedi
> 
> das wissen wir doch und auch das einzige was zählt ; )
> 
> 70ziger Jahre 4tw



Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben ... immerhin mussten wir mit unserem hohen Alter auch alle Sünden der 80er Jahre bei vollem Bewusstsein erfahren. Oo


Ich sage nur:

* schreckliche Mode
* schreckliche Frisuren
* Hair Rock

Musikalisch teils ganz angenehm, doch alles in allem ein Jahrzehnt, dass man meiner Meinung nach getrost vergessen kann (mit Ausnahme von1981 .. da wurde meine Freundin geboren, die würde ich ungern missen ^^).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJFranky (30. Oktober 2008)

Satte 40 Jahre und bei weitem nicht der älteste der Gilde. Bei uns (über 90 Accounts) sind recht wenig jüngere. deshalb funktioniert die Gilde auch seit 2005 :-)

Übrigens: Ich mag meine beiden Kinder (zu jung für Wow^^), aber ich mag keine WoW-Kiddys und deren seltsame Kiddysprache...


----------



## pandur0815 (30. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Jawoll, denn
> 
> _mäh san de Hesse, mit dä große Fresse_
> 
> ...



_Auf dem Mars auf dem Mond ühüüüberall ein Hesse wohnt. Fröhööliche Hessen überall ..._


@XBiggX:
Hey! Ich bin nicht alt, sondern im besten Alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -RD- (30. Oktober 2008)

SW:TOR schrieb:


> ich gehöre seid dem 28.10. zu den leuten zwischen 30-39^^ also jahrgang 1978
> 
> mfg



Grins! ... ich gehöre da erst ab dem 6.12. dazu. Habe aber angesichts des knappen Monats schon mal 30-39 gewählt.

@TE: Die Idee mit deiner Umfrage hinsichtlich des Gewaltpotentials wäre tatsächlich eine Überlegung wert ;-).


----------



## Raminator (30. Oktober 2008)

Azuriel schrieb:


> finds geil dass du die 12 - 19 jährigen in einen topf wirfst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hab mich auch gewundert ^^

achja ich bin jahrgang 89


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> _Erbamme de Hesse komme_ o.ö



Du hier obwohl es kein Weißwurstfrühstück gibt? Hat Bayern wieder Ausgang? oO


----------



## XBiggX (30. Oktober 2008)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> _@XBiggX:
> Hey! Ich bin nicht alt, sondern im besten Alter
> 
> 
> ...


_

Life begins at 40 oder was?_


----------



## hanktheknife (30. Oktober 2008)

> 70 und aufwärts [ 2 ]   [0.51%]


Verarschen macht Spass? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XBiggX (30. Oktober 2008)

Aber sowas von!


----------



## Tünnemann72 (30. Oktober 2008)

Das Thema hatten wir doch schon mal ... steht etwas weiter hinten ... btw- - 36 ist meine Wenigkeit ... wie ich bereits schrieb


----------



## Maxsta (30. Oktober 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, aber manchen Leuten ists egal wann Deutschland Fussball Weltmeister wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube durchaus, dass es solche Leute gibt, die sind allerdings nicht Bestandteil der definierten Menge "Wir™"
Diese Leute gehören normalerweise zu IHNEN und versuchen uns™ davon zu überzeugen, dass es B*E*E*E*D gibt und ähnlichem Unsinn.

Und das Schweizer sich nicht für Fußball interessieren ist mir schon klar, denen rollt ja dauernd der Ball den Berg runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



max


----------



## Næxt (30. Oktober 2008)

91' Baujahr^^


----------



## Valdos Theolos (30. Oktober 2008)

Eindeutig falsch die 12Jährigen mit den 16-19 Jährigen in einer Stufe rein zuhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Imira (30. Oktober 2008)

Bin Jahrgang ´86 also auch noch bei den 20 - 29ern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich wundert das B1ubb noch nix gesagt hat oder hab ich was überlesen?


----------



## XBiggX (30. Oktober 2008)

Valdos Theolos 4 President


----------



## Malakas (30. Oktober 2008)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben ... immerhin mussten wir mit unserem hohen Alter auch alle Sünden der 80er Jahre bei vollem Bewusstsein erfahren. Oo
> 
> 
> Ich sage nur:
> ...



komm komm, so schlimm waren die 80ziger nun auch nicht. netzunterhemden in Neonfarben mit telefonkabeln sind doch mal sowas von stylisch ; ) 

okay die Musik war nur unter Drogeneinfluss erträglich ... aber es gab auch tolle Sachen ... mir fallen halt gerade keine ein ^^ 

Breakdance und hip hop


----------



## Dragonfrezzer (30. Oktober 2008)

Bin 15 btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass es so einen Thread schon einmal gab, aber seither dürfte sich das "repräsentative" Ergebnis von damals eh relativiert haben.

Noch befinde ich mich in der großen Gruppe 20 - 29. Und das auch noch etwas mehr als ein Jahr. Dann muss jemand nen neuen Thread starten und die Frage erneut stellen.

Nicht zu vergessen, dass "Kiddies" nicht unbedingt etwas mit dem Alter zu tun haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XBiggX (30. Oktober 2008)

Dafür gabs in den 80er Jahren ja auch Rock und Metal Malakas


----------



## Malakas (30. Oktober 2008)

Valdos schrieb:


> Eindeutig falsch die 12Jährigen mit den 16-19 Jährigen in einer Stufe rein zuhauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




why ? 

eigentlich 13-19 weil Teens


----------



## pandur0815 (30. Oktober 2008)

XBiggX schrieb:


> Life begins at 40 oder was?



Ich beantworte diese Frage so:


```
static int tatsaechlichesAlter = (2008-1973);

public static void alter(int geschaetztesAlter){

if (tatsaechlichesAlter == geschaetztesAlter){
 System.out.println('Ja, ich bin erst "+tatsaechlichesAlter+"!');
} 
else if (tatsaechlichesAlter < geschaetztesAlter) {
System.out.prinln('Sehe ich tatsächlich schon wie "+geschaetztesAlter+"aus :(');
} else {
System.out.prinln('Oh danke, so Jung wurde ich schon lange nichtmehr geschätzt');
}}
```


Console:
_Sehe ich tatsächlich schon wie 40 aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

Sorry ich konnte nicht anders .. ich arbeite zuviel O.o


----------



## XBiggX (30. Oktober 2008)

Ja Pandur Ja


----------



## wlfbck (30. Oktober 2008)

'89


----------



## hanktheknife (30. Oktober 2008)

> Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, aber manchen Leuten ists egal wann Deutschland Fussball Weltmeister wurde .
> 
> Das ist ja mal eine dreiste Lüge


Wieso Lüge, mir z.B. ist das egal, ich mag diesen Rummel nicht um die National-Elf, als ob nur Deutsche gut sind?


----------



## Willey (30. Oktober 2008)

Tennissen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allerseits...
> 
> möglich mag es sein dass dieses Thema in irgendeiner Form bereits mal "diskutiert" wurde... gefunden habe ich jedenfalls nichts....



ich hab gerade erst gestern einen Thread mit dem selben thema entdeckt.. :x egal

ich bin im bereich 20-29 anzutreffen :> (20 in einem monat 21 *wuhu* endlich auch im amiland saufen)


----------



## XBiggX (30. Oktober 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> als ob nur Deutsche gut sind?



Wir haben das W:O:A


----------



## pandur0815 (30. Oktober 2008)

XBiggX schrieb:


> Ja Pandur Ja







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schluchz*


----------



## Altsahir (30. Oktober 2008)

Maxsta schrieb:


> Ich glaube durchaus, dass es solche Leute gibt, die sind allerdings nicht Bestandteil der definierten Menge "Wir&#8482;"
> Diese Leute gehören normalerweise zu IHNEN und versuchen uns&#8482; davon zu überzeugen, dass es B*E*E*E*D gibt und ähnlichem Unsinn.



SIE sind überall ... aber schön, das es noch Anhänger der Wahrheit gibt ... B**l*f*ld gibt es nicht !!!!

Edith sagt, die Wahrheit wäre da draußen.


----------



## Cathalina (30. Oktober 2008)

Meine Wenigkeit ist BJ'70


----------



## Ganieda (30. Oktober 2008)

Huhu

ich bin Jahrgang '74 ;-)

so long


----------



## pandur0815 (30. Oktober 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> komm komm, so schlimm waren die 80ziger nun auch nicht. netzunterhemden in Neonfarben mit telefonkabeln sind doch mal sowas von stylisch ; )
> 
> okay die Musik war nur unter Drogeneinfluss erträglich ... aber es gab auch tolle Sachen ... mir fallen halt gerade keine ein ^^
> 
> Breakdance und hip hop



Stimmt es war nicht alles schlecht .. immerhin gab es stellenweise echt gute Musik (Metallica brachte die ersten 3 Alben raus, Trashmetal aus der Bay-Era) und den beginn des C64.


Man konnte die 80er also ganz gut überstehen, wenn man sich in sein Zimmer zurück zog, die Musik aufdrehte und vor den Computer hockte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und was wird im Alter draus? Nen Informatiker der Metalhead ist ^^


----------



## Tennissen (30. Oktober 2008)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Sorry ich konnte nicht anders .. ich arbeite zuviel O.o




Einmal knuddeln und trösten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neolos FM (30. Oktober 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> komm komm, so schlimm waren die 80ziger nun auch nicht. netzunterhemden in Neonfarben mit telefonkabeln sind doch mal sowas von stylisch ; )
> 
> okay die Musik war nur unter Drogeneinfluss erträglich ... aber es gab auch tolle Sachen ... mir fallen halt gerade keine ein ^^
> 
> Breakdance und hip hop



Siehe Anhang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT : 76er Jahrgang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilriad (30. Oktober 2008)

Mein Pass meint knallhart Baujahr 77. Aber wie alt ich innerlich bin... *albern kicher*


----------



## Tristam (30. Oktober 2008)

noch süße 21....


----------



## XBiggX (30. Oktober 2008)

Neolos schrieb:


> Siehe Anhang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dicke Möpse Schamle Hüften? Dann war die Ziet doch besser als Heute


----------



## snif07 (30. Oktober 2008)

Bei 12 - 19 finde ich die Spanne ein wenig hoch

12-16
17-20 

Wäre wohl etwas angebrachter...
Fühle mich schon fast beleidigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XBiggX (30. Oktober 2008)

Die Achtziger Leben auch Heute noch hier der Beweis :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI


----------



## Tennissen (30. Oktober 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Bei 12 - 19 finde ich die Spanne ein wenig hoch
> 
> 12-16
> 17-20
> ...




Ach was... lach... schau: die 12-16 jährigen fühlen sich wohl weil sie für voll genommen werden und die 17-19jährigen (bei meiner Auswahl) gehen als "foreveryoung" durch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## da.rt1895 (30. Oktober 2008)

Baujahr 1973  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandur0815 (30. Oktober 2008)

Neolos schrieb:


> Siehe Anhang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hierzu sei natürlich uneingeschränk:

Generation Golf

empfohlen ... genial und trotzdem wahr ^^


Meine Mom hat mir das damals geschenkt als ich 30 wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (30. Oktober 2008)

Tennissen schrieb:


> Ach was... lach... schau: die 12-16 jährigen fühlen sich wohl weil sie für voll genommen werden und die 17-19jährigen (bei meiner Auswahl) gehen als "foreveryoung" durch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja, zum glück werd ich bald 20  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totila (30. Oktober 2008)

Nette Umfrage

Jahrgang 66^^ Vote for Ingame-Rollstühle und hübsche NPC-Krankenschwestern, die uns gepflegt vor die Raidinstanzen schieben, ne Pille in den Mund stecken und mit dem Satz "Diesmal aber nich wieder so viele DPS, denken sie an ihr Herz!" liebevoll verabschieden xD

vlG Toti


----------



## Neolos FM (30. Oktober 2008)

Totila schrieb:


> Jahrgang 66^^ Vote for Ingame-Rollstühle und hübsche NPC-Krankenschwestern, die uns gepflegt vor die Raidinstanzen schieben, ne Pille in den Mund stecken und mit dem Satz "Diesmal aber nich wieder so viele DPS, denken sie an ihr Herz!" liebevoll verabschieden xD
> 
> vlG Toti



Sehr schöne Idee ^^


----------



## quilosa (30. Oktober 2008)

42


----------



## henrikdeluxe (30. Oktober 2008)

Totila schrieb:


> Nette Umfrage
> 
> Jahrgang 66^^ Vote for Ingame-Rollstühle und hübsche NPC-Krankenschwestern, die uns gepflegt vor die Raidinstanzen schieben, ne Pille in den Mund stecken und mit dem Satz "Diesmal aber nich wieder so viele DPS, denken sie an ihr Herz!" liebevoll verabschieden xD
> 
> vlG Toti




sehr geil ^^ made my day


----------



## Malakas (30. Oktober 2008)

Neolos schrieb:


> Siehe Anhang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sweeet : ) 

Ach ja, hiermit entschuldige ich mich, im Namen meiner Altersgenossen für Modern Talking.
Das haben wir wirklich nicht gewollt......

der war gut ^^


----------



## Valleron (30. Oktober 2008)

Totila schrieb:


> Nette Umfrage
> 
> Jahrgang 66^^ Vote for Ingame-Rollstühle und hübsche NPC-Krankenschwestern, die uns gepflegt vor die Raidinstanzen schieben, ne Pille in den Mund stecken und mit dem Satz "Diesmal aber nich wieder so viele DPS, denken sie an ihr Herz!" liebevoll verabschieden xD
> 
> vlG Toti




Wär ich auch bei. 

Bin Baujahr 76


----------



## Knowing (30. Oktober 2008)

Jahrgang 75.....Mann wie die Zeit vergeht!


----------



## Gnarak (30. Oktober 2008)

moin moin,

hmmmm 50 - 59 Bj 54, aber ich schein da ja nicht ganz alleine zu sein.


----------



## KInstinct (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin 30 Jahre, bitte helfen Sie mir über die Straße!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (30. Oktober 2008)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Man konnte die 80er also ganz gut überstehen, wenn man sich in sein Zimmer zurück zog, die Musik aufdrehte und vor den Computer hockte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nichts anderes hab ich getan ; )


----------



## Aratosao (30. Oktober 2008)

94' und stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja, schönen guten morgen

grüße,
Ara


----------



## mmm79 (30. Oktober 2008)

falle grad noch mal so unter 20-29 rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bj. 79


----------



## Elito (30. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin im Bereich 12-19 zu finden, genauergesagt bin ich junge und schöne 17 Jahre alt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblablu (30. Oktober 2008)

Also bei so vielen Ü30ern fühle ich mich mit meinen 27 ja mal wieder so richtig jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (30. Oktober 2008)

bliblablu schrieb:


> Also bei so vielen Ü30ern fühle ich mich mit meinen 27 ja mal wieder so richtig jung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




angeber ^^


----------



## Charlie_22 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hi ich reihe mich in in die Leute von 19 - 29 ein. Ich bin 23 Jahre alt


----------



## Avane x.X (30. Oktober 2008)

Interessant das die Meisten zwischen 20 - 29 Jahre Jahra alt sind , kommt gar nicht so rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Avane


----------



## uragano (30. Oktober 2008)

Naja falle zu der Kategorie 30-39 obwohl ich 33 noch werden muss...

gibt einem zum nachdenken das der Weg zu 40 nicht mehr lang ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab trotzdem ein riesen Fun mit WOW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æxodus (30. Oktober 2008)

Baujahr 82'

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Domiel (30. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Moin Tennissen,
> 
> mich findest Du im Altersbereich zwischen 30 und 39 Jahren. Und um es präziser ausdrücken: Jahrgang ´73.
> 
> Riggedi



ebenso! ;-)


----------



## Telbion (30. Oktober 2008)

So, ich habs endlich im Netz gefunden:

"Ist Euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen, dass...


die Kinder, die in diesem Jahr Abitur machen, 1982/83 geboren wurden. Die
meisten davon kennen nur einen Papst. Für sie gibt es außerdem keinen
Kanzler vor Kohl. Bei "The Day After" denken die meisten an Kopfschmerzen,
nicht an einen Film. Cola gab es immer nur aus den Unkaputtbahren
Plastikflaschen. Der Verschluss war immer aus Kunststoff und nie aus
Metall. Fanta in braunen Flaschen??? Cola in Glasflaschen??? Und dann nur
ein Liter??? Und was zum Teufel sind Knibbelbilder??? ATARI ist für die
meisten genauso weit weg wie Vinyl-Schallplatten. Sie haben nie einen
Plattenspieler besessen. Sie haben nie das echte Pac-Man gespielt. Twix
hat nie Raider geheißen und war auch nie "der Pausensnack". Und was sollen
TREETS sein? Die Compact Disc wurde vor ihrer Geburt erfunden. Sie haben
nie einen Fernseher mit nur drei Programmen gesehen, ganz zu schweigen von
einem Schwarz-Weiß-Fernseher. Sie hatten immer Kabel- oder
Satellitenfernsehen. Der Walkman wurde vor ihrer Geburt von SONY erfunden.
"Wetten Dass..." war immer mit Thomas Gottschalk. Sie haben keine Ahnung,
dass Bonanza-Räder mal "in" waren. Sie kennen Günther Netzer und Franz
Beckenbauer nur als Kommentatoren. Sie haben beim Schwimmen noch nie über
den weißen Hai nachgedacht. Sie wissen nicht wer Mork war und warum er vom
Ork kam. Ihnen ist egal, wer J.R. erschossen hat und haben keine Ahnung
wer J.R überhaupt ist. Michael Jackson war schon immer weiß. Sie haben
einen Big Mäc noch nie aus einer Styropor-Verpackung gegessen.


Sie wissen nicht, dass Puma-Turnschuhe mal der letzte Schrei waren,und
dass das Topmodell von ADIDAS nur 99 Mark gekostet hat. Sie haben noch nie
einen Snickers in einer roten Verpackung gesehen. Sie wissen nicht, dass
man Daten auch auf einer Kassette speichern kann. Eine Diskette gelocht
geschweige denn UMGEDREHT haben sie auch noch nie.


Sie wissen nicht, dass Frau Sommer nicht mit Dr. Sommer von der BRAVO
verheiratet ist,
sondern bei Jakobs-Kaffee arbeitet und an Festtagen immer ein Pfund
Krönung mitbringt.


Sie wissen nicht, dass Parkuhren früher auch 10 Pfennigstücke geschluckt
haben.


..... UND WIE ALT FÜHLEN WIR UNS JETZT???


Sei gemein und lass auch Deine Freunde und Bekannte sich so richtig ALT
fühlen!!!


Gruß an alle über 20!"


----------



## Domiel (30. Oktober 2008)

Altsahir schrieb:


> YAY ... bester Jahrgang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



doch! :-)


----------



## Bierzelthocker (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich gehöre auch zu den 20-29jährigen... Hätte nicht gedacht das das die Mehrheit der Spieler ist...

War oft in dem Glauben das die 12-19 jährigen das Spiel dominieren. Nunja vielleicht haben auch nur die alle keine Lust aufs Forum hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl ich das desöfteren bezweifele bei den ganzen sinnlosen Comments zu den News 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altsahir (30. Oktober 2008)

Elito schrieb:


> Also ich bin im Bereich 12-19 zu finden, genauergesagt bin ich junge und schöne 17 Jahre alt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und Du hörst für dein Alter sehr gute Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AmunRha (30. Oktober 2008)

komme ausm Baujahr 1982.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sankero (30. Oktober 2008)

Baujahr 83, rostfrei und noch keine Kratzer im Lack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Oktober 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> So, ich habs endlich im Netz gefunden:
> 
> "Ist Euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen, dass...
> 
> ...


Man muß keine 100 sein um sich an all das noch zu erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin Baujahr ´75  => 33 Jahre alt


----------



## Unwissender77 (30. Oktober 2008)

Wisst ihr, was bei der Umfrage wieder nicht bedacht wurde?^^
Es gibt sehr viele WoW-Spieler, wovon viele wirklich Idioten sind xD
Aber von diesen Spielern schafft es wieder nur der zivilisierste Teil über die Comments bei Buffed zu diesen Forum hin.
Ein Großteil der typischen "Kiddies" (also die, die wirklich dämlich sind und die alle hassen^^) finden hier nie hin xD

Naja, ich bin 15 und in diesen Sinne kein Kiddie. Nicht, dass ich schon geistig voll reif bin, nur einfach nicht so dämlich wie ein Großteil der Altersklasse^^


----------



## Gored (30. Oktober 2008)

made 1983 , und vieles von oben kenn ich aber au noch z.b. big mac aus styropor schachteln !


----------



## Rhinitas (30. Oktober 2008)

So, wollt auch ma meinen Jahrgang preisgeben^^

1990 erblickte ich das Licht der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (30. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt wohl, aber viele die zocken kennen das alles nicht mehr. Bin selbst 30 und kann mich an so gut wie alles aus dem Text erinnern ^^

Erschreckend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Tel


----------



## henrikdeluxe (30. Oktober 2008)

wo sind denn die über 70 Jährigen ... meldet euch doch mal zu Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haben ja schon einige an der Umfrage teil genommen


----------



## Tennissen (30. Oktober 2008)

> Sei gemein und lass auch Deine Freunde und Bekannte sich so richtig ALT
> fühlen!!!
> 
> 
> Gruß an alle über 20!"




Danke... ich fühl mich zwar nun etwas älter aber hab wegen einigen Dingen nun auch Pipi in den Augen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz ganz supernettes Teil!!!!


----------



## Bergerdos (30. Oktober 2008)

... interessant finde ich, daß 17 Leute einen Punkt auf "...wen interessiert so eine Umfrage - mich nicht!" gesetzt haben ......
Wenn die die Umfrage nicht interessiert, warum nehmen die dann daran teil ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein 40-49er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (30. Oktober 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> ..... UND WIE ALT FÜHLEN WIR UNS JETZT???
> 
> 
> Sei gemein und lass auch Deine Freunde und Bekannte sich so richtig ALT
> ...



früher waren die Sendezeiten im Fersehen um 24:00 aus, man sah noch die österr. Flagge (ORF1 + 2, was anderes kannte ich damals net) und dann wurde die Bundeshymne gespielt.
Danach sah man nur mehr ein testbild


----------



## Maxsta (30. Oktober 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Man muß keine 100 sein um sich an all das noch zu erinnern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



100 sicher nicht, allerdings sollte man "erinnern" nicht mit "von etwas gehört haben" verwechseln.
Sich erinnern bedeutet normalerweise, dass man etwas erlebt hat...und das trifft auf die jüngeren Jahrgänge nunmal nicht zu. Selbst ich als '74er kann mich nicht an alles erinnern, was in dem Posting steht, aber das ist glaube ich eher einsetzende Alterssenilität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



max


----------



## rashia (30. Oktober 2008)

Baujahr 56 und seit Beginn dabei !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Oktober 2008)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> ... interessant finde ich, daß 17 Leute einen Punkt auf "...wen interessiert so eine Umfrage - mich nicht!" gesetzt haben ......
> Wenn die die Umfrage nicht interessiert, warum nehmen die dann daran teil ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich tippe auf Kiddys die ihr Alter deutlich unter 12 (vielleicht noch im einstelligen Bereich) nicht zugeben wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Maxsta schrieb:


> 100 sicher nicht, allerdings sollte man "erinnern" nicht mit "von etwas gehört haben" verwechseln.
> Sich erinnern bedeutet normalerweise, dass man etwas erlebt hat...und das trifft auf die jüngeren Jahrgänge nunmal nicht zu. Selbst ich als '74er kann mich nicht an alles erinnern, was in dem Posting steht, aber das ist glaube ich eher einsetzende Alterssenilität
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm.... ich erinner mich sogar noch an die Daddelkiste die es VOR dem Atari gab... das Ding mit den 2 Strichen und dem Punkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domiel (30. Oktober 2008)

Theralk schrieb:


> ´83 erblickte ich das Licht der Welt.......
> 
> 
> wäre allerding lieber ´73 mein Leben angetreten
> ...



ich tausche gerne! ;-)


----------



## Trakodana (30. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Thread ohne B1ubb???? Wahnsinn!!!

Oh, bevor ich es vergess '69 in der wunderschönen Stadt Wien auf die Menschheit losgelassen...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (30. Oktober 2008)

rashia schrieb:


> Baujahr 56 und seid Beginn dabei !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.seitseid.de/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soll kein flame sein ... ich mach den Fehler auch ständig und ärger mich immer wieder drüber, es wieder vergessen zu haben





> Ein Thread ohne B1ubb???? Wahnsinn!!!


naja die Kategorie 11 und jünger fehlt doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kintaro221 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin Gebohren am 18.02.1987 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also 21...
Nette Umfrage, find ich Interessant


----------



## Maxsta (30. Oktober 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Hmm.... ich erinner mich sogar noch an die Daddelkiste die es VOR dem Atari gab... das Ding mit den 2 Strichen und dem Punkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



PONG ?

Hab ich noch oben im Gästezimmer stehen...netter Zeitvertreib 

max


----------



## BlackSeed (30. Oktober 2008)

Metallica Jahrgang 1980 \m/

Grüsse aus der verschneiten Schweiz


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Oktober 2008)

Maxsta schrieb:


> PONG ?
> 
> Hab ich noch oben im Gästezimmer stehen...netter Zeitvertreib
> 
> max


Geil-o-mat   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab nur noch´n alten ATARI 2600, aber da funktionieren die Joysticks nicht mehr...
meine Mum hat damals einfach zuviel Pac-Man gezockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltimus (30. Oktober 2008)

'95- 13 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obwohl ich deutlich älter aussehe sagen alle, aber das hat ja hier nichts zu suchen.

Bin aber (IMO) nicht auf dem Niveau von richtigen R0xx0r K!dd!s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich würde ja mal interessieren, wer über 70 (oO) ist^^

MfG Balti


----------



## Korstal (30. Oktober 2008)

netter thread ich bin im bereich von 20-29


----------



## Korstal (30. Oktober 2008)

netter thread ich bin im bereich von 20-29


----------



## Korstal (30. Oktober 2008)

argh lamer pc zweima gepostet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (30. Oktober 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> So, ich habs endlich im Netz gefunden:
> 
> "Ist Euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen, dass...
> 
> ...



Ich für meinen Teil bin 80er Jahrgang. Zwar habe ich die meisten Sachen nicht so bewusst erlebt wie alle die schon vorher geboren wurden, aber dennoch kenne ich noch viele der Dinge die du in deinem Post beschreibst. Ich kenne noch Raider. Ich besitze sogar 2 Plattenspieler und werde von meinem Vater eine verdammt gute Schallplattensammlung (von den 60ern bis zu den 80ern) erben. Ich kenne noch Fernseher mit nur 3 oder 4 Programmen. Was war das damals toll, als wir 1985 endlich Kabel gekriegt haben und ich RTL Plus gucken konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...

Das könnte ich jetzt noch lange so weiter führen.

Aber egal. Zurück zur Arbeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## °Rapante° (30. Oktober 2008)

Moin Moin,

1976 --> 32 Jahre alt

Gruß aus Kiel,

Rapante


----------



## Atsam (30. Oktober 2008)

BlackSeed schrieb:


> Metallica Jahrgang 1980 \m/
> 
> Grüsse aus der verschneiten Schweiz



Bei mir ebenso (11.9.). Wir gehen aber auch schon stark auf die 30 zu.


----------



## Qonix (30. Oktober 2008)

Mit 21 noch ganz am Anfang der 20 - 29er. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jibrilak (30. Oktober 2008)

82er Baujahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Direly (30. Oktober 2008)

1975


----------



## Diabolus69 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin noch unter den 30-39er zu finden , aber nur noch 4 1/2 monate ^^.

WoW spiel Ich außerdem schon seit  August 2005 , also noch vor BC und da Ich immer etwas abwechslung brauche hab Ich auch schon 10 70er , kann mich halt nie entscheiden was Ich besonders gern spiele . Mit meinen Heilern (Priester,Druide,Paladin) geh Ich mehr in die Berufe und die DDs sind zum Farmen je nach dem was Ich grad brauch , für Pots oder neue Rüstungen etc. Und wenn ich mal mit meinem Druiden unterwegs bin um Blümchen zu pflücken und 2 Hordler meinen mich killen zu müssen und zu Campen , dann wird halt kurz mal umgeloggt und die Camper mit nem DD die Ohren strubbelig gehauen ^^. Gleiches gilt auch für meine noch niedrig leveligen Hordler , werden die von Allies mit rotem Level oder Totenkopf gecampt , kommt mein 70er Hordler und streichelt die Allies mit nem Streitkolben ^^ . bei fairen Kämpfen macht mir sowas nix , aber wenn der Gegner meint sich immer dann zu beweisen , wenn man wenig Leben hat oder noch im Kampf mit Mobs iss oder halt viele level unter dem Gegner iss dann hat das nix mit PvP zu tun sondern mit Ärgern oder Frust abbauen , weil man gegner im selben Level oder Equipstand nicht in der Lage ist seinen Gegner zu killen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drunkenbull (30. Oktober 2008)

Findejahr 1965


----------



## Mace (30. Oktober 2008)

SW:TOR schrieb:


> ich gehöre seid dem 28.10. zu den leuten zwischen 30-39^^ also jahrgang 1978
> 
> mfg


Alles Gute nachträglich

Bin Jahrgang 92 : )


----------



## EspCap (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich gehöre wohl zur "12 - 19 Jahre"-Fraktion, auch wenn ich näher an der 19 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neolos FM (30. Oktober 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> ..... UND WIE ALT FÜHLEN WIR UNS JETZT???
> 
> Sei gemein und lass auch Deine Freunde und Bekannte sich so richtig ALT
> fühlen!!!
> ...



Auch sehr schön, danke! ^^


----------



## nuriina (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin 10, was soll ich anklicken?


----------



## Thrainan (30. Oktober 2008)

Wie man sieht machen die unter 20 jährigen einen garnicht so großen Anteil aus. Das sagt uns was? Das auch genug ältere Leute sich nicht benehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin selbst übrigens 28, also Jahrgang 80. Ich hab damals mit spielen wie Pacman angefangen. Schon lustig wenn man da mal zurück denkt. Stundenlange Astroidschlachten und das frühe RTL. Ich sag nur Lila Laune Bär. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (30. Oktober 2008)

Bin im 12-19er Bereich angesiedelt. Jahrgang 94


----------



## Malakas (30. Oktober 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Schon lustig wenn man da mal zurück denkt. Stundenlange Astroidschlachten und das frühe RTL. Ich sag nur Lila Laune Bär.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




eh also ich sag nur Tutti Frutti und ich nehm die erdbeere ; )


----------



## Technocrat (30. Oktober 2008)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Hey! Ich bin nicht alt, sondern im besten Alter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leute in den besten Jahren haben die guten schon hinter sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oh, und BTW: 1962.


----------



## Kofineas (30. Oktober 2008)

Finde wie schon einige meiner Vorredner, dass die Kategorie 12-19 nicht so ganz Aussagekräftig ist, da dort schon einige Unterschiede innerhalb der "Altersgruppe" bestehen. Kommt natürlich auf das Ziel der Umfrage an, aber ich finde Kategorie 1 und 2 müssten noch irgendwie anders gefasst werden.


----------



## keen. (30. Oktober 2008)

sodele, hab mich auch mal in die reihe der "twens" eingegliedert.





Kofineas schrieb:


> Finde wie schon einige meiner Vorredner, dass die Kategorie 12-19 nicht so ganz Aussagekräftig ist...



würde ich nicht so sagen, diese befinden sich allesamt noch in der pupsertät oder sind eben teenager (da sagt man ja auch nicht, dass man mit 17 kein teenager mehr ist oder? ), wobei 12 da wohl etwas aus der reihe fällt.


ansonsten hätte ich 12-oder jünger und dann 13-19 eingestuft


----------



## m4x1k1ng (30. Oktober 2008)

Gehöre wohl auch zu den Jüngsten mit 16 Jahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte mir aber auch schon gedacht, dass die meisten zu 20- 29 gehören.

MfG M4x1k1ng


----------



## Zoina (30. Oktober 2008)

Hi Tenni,

also ich bin 19 und Jay is 20!! Ich glaub in unserer Gilde sind wir wahrscheinlich eh die Jüngsten, oder???



*Mfg Zoina*


----------



## Thrainan (30. Oktober 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> eh also ich sag nur Tutti Frutti und ich nehm die erdbeere ; )


Und ich wollte doch Jugendfrei bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (30. Oktober 2008)

Im 12-19er bereich zu finden aber direkt bin ich 12  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Planet (30. Oktober 2008)

1988er
Das goldene Jahr der Menschheit.

Ach noch was: LINZ FTW OIDA


----------



## Tennissen (30. Oktober 2008)

Zoina schrieb:


> Hi Tenni,
> 
> also ich bin 19 und Jay is 20!! Ich glaub in unserer Gilde sind wir wahrscheinlich eh die Jüngsten, oder???
> 
> ...



Hi Zoina....

na ICH gehöre bei uns NICHT zu den jüngsten - definitiv - aber Du und Jay ihr seid zumindest im unteren Drittel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wir sehen uns


----------



## Zoina (30. Oktober 2008)

Weist du eigentlich wie alt unser Chefe oder z. B. Tokra ist??


----------



## Nightelven (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich oute mich mit einem Releasedatum im Jahre 94 als 14-Jähriger!
Gruß,
A.S.


----------



## Shalimana (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin Baujahr `75 und spiele seit 2Jahren WOW, also kurz vor BC angefangen^^


----------



## Yoosh (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

gehöre dem guten aber wohl eher seltenen Baujahr `68 an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sehe es wie pandur0815; wir sind nicht alt...sonderm im besten Alter! 

Cu ingame

Yoosh


----------



## pandur0815 (30. Oktober 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> [.. schnipp ..]
> 
> Twix hat nie Raider geheißen und war auch nie "der Pausensnack".
> 
> [.. schnapp ..]



Ich sage heute noch Raider dazu ... ich kann nicht anders, ist eine völlig unbewusste Handlung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drapex (30. Oktober 2008)

baujahr '89
auch wenn ich das nich gut finde wegen vorurteilen etc.
gruß


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (30. Oktober 2008)

92er...
Nette Umfrage, wobei ich irgendwie den 8 Leuten nicht abnehm, dass sie älter wie 70 sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblablu (30. Oktober 2008)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Ich sage heute noch Raider dazu ... ich kann nicht anders, ist eine völlig unbewusste Handlung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich erinnere mich noch mit Grausen an die gefühlten fünf Millionen Werbespots, die verkündeten, dass Raider jetzt Twix heißen würde. Als hätte es damals keine dringenderen Probleme auf der Welt gegeben...


----------



## KinayFeelwood (30. Oktober 2008)

goldene 13 und stolz drauf! 

Finde allgemein sehr interessant das WoW junge und alte verbindet ;-) 
wer weiss vill hab ich schon mit meinem Lehrer gespielt und weis es nimma^^


----------



## lunapaladin123456789 (30. Oktober 2008)

hio 

gehöre zwar mit meienen 17 zahrten jaherne zwar noch zur jüngsten gruppe aber ich würde deise auch noch mal aufteilen 

aber nen großes lob ist ne gute ide gewesen so weius man zumindestens  in welchen alters dimensionen man sich dei wow comuniti einschetzen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## osarius (30. Oktober 2008)

Baujahr 79, also im Bereich 20 bis 29.
Ist bis jetzt auch die breite Masse, mit 40,35%! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




12 - 19 Jahre [ 321 ]   [31.13%] 
20 - 29 Jahre [ 416 ]   [40.35%] 
30 - 39 Jahre [ 186 ]   [18.04%] 
40 - 49 Jahre [ 69 ]   [6.69%] 
50 - 59 Jahre [ 6 ]   [0.58%] 
60 - 69 Jahre [ 2 ]   [0.19%] 
70 und aufwärts [ 9 ]   [0.87%]


----------



## Aplizzier (30. Oktober 2008)

18


----------



## erf1992 (30. Oktober 2008)

Das mit den 70 jahre un aufwärts macht mir angst glaub da haben welche aus spaß an der freude geantwortet^^


----------



## Dungorn (30. Oktober 2008)

Baujahr 81


----------



## m@r1@n (30. Oktober 2008)

mich findet ihr bei 12-19 genau gesagt 15^^


----------



## wolkentaenzer (30. Oktober 2008)

erf1992 schrieb:


> Das mit den 70 jahre un aufwärts macht mir angst glaub da haben welche aus spaß an der freude geantwortet^^


Warum Angst? Auch Leute über 70 können einen klaren Verstand haben und Spass am Computer haben. Ein Bekannter von mir ist auch Ü70 und beschäftigt sich min. 30% seiner Freizeit mit dem PC (zum Ungemach seiner Frau).
--> Aber ich vermute ähnliches, was die Struktur hier im Forum betrifft.


----------



## razorcraft (30. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin auch bei 12-19 Jahren zu finden. (Baujahr 93) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## °Rapante° (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mal etwas google-Suche betrieben und siehe da:

http://books.google.de/books?id=VXVUlt1IZ3...3&ct=result

(Seite 172 unten)

Bestätigt nur das (bisherige) Ergebnis 

Hage


----------



## shadow24 (30. Oktober 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> So, ich habs endlich im Netz gefunden:
> 
> "Ist Euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen, dass...
> 
> ...


3 Fernsehprogramme?du vergisst das 4. Programm DDR-Fernsehen,da lief damals immer Winnetou und die CSSR-Märchenfilme(gerade zur Weihnachtszeit)...
damals haben wir auch ohne Handy überlebt.tja,da war man schon froh das das Telefon(mit Drehscheibe) ein so langes Kabel hatte das man das Wohnzimmer verlassen konnte und sich die Eltern anstrengen mussten um das Gespräch mitzubekommen...
da wurden noch Briefe und keine Mails geschrieben und man verbrachte mit mehreren(!) Kindern den Tag draussen an der frischen Luft....ja,da musste man noch rein gezwungen werden("wenn es dunkel ist bist du aber wieder zu Hause"...) und nicht wie heute umgekehrt,wo man die Lütten nach draussen scheuchen muss...
PCs in der Schule oder am Arbeitsplatz? da gabs noch eine Maschine ohne Bildschirm.die nannte man "Schreibmaschine"...ohne Return-,Entfern-oder Entertaste...
DVDs???damals gabs noch verschiedene Videosysteme VHS,Betamax...ich weiss gar nich mehr wie die dritte hiess...
oder weiss hier noch jemand wie kompliziert es war Musik aus dem Radio aufzunehmen mit einem tragbaren Cassettenrekorder den man vor die Boxen hielt?wo man verärgert den Finger zum Mund hochriss und leise pssst sagte,wenn sich jemand während der Aufnahme näherte und das pssst später zu hören war auf der Aufnahme...
ach ja,ich bin Baujahr 66....


----------



## November1899 (30. Oktober 2008)

Warum werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, das da jemand bei der Altersangabe geflunkert hat? (siehe 70 und aufwärts)


----------



## Dinquisitor (30. Oktober 2008)

Hab mich mit meinem 78er Jahrgang dann auch mal beteiligt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (30. Oktober 2008)

Das denke ich auch.. Aber die restliche Altersstruktur halte ich für plausibel.


----------



## Tennissen (30. Oktober 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> 3 Fernsehprogramme?du vergisst das 4. Programm DDR-Fernsehen,da lief damals immer Winnetou und die CSSR-Märchenfilme(gerade zur Weihnachtszeit)...
> damals haben wir auch ohne Handy überlebt.tja,da war man schon froh das das Telefon(mit Drehscheibe) ein so langes Kabel hatte das man das Wohnzimmer verlassen konnte und sich die Eltern anstrengen mussten um das Gespräch mitzubekommen...
> da wurden noch Briefe und keine Mails geschrieben und man verbrachte mit mehreren(!) Kindern den Tag draussen an der frischen Luft....ja,da musste man noch rein gezwungen werden("wenn es dunkel ist bist du aber wieder zu Hause"...) und nicht wie heute umgekehrt,wo man die Lütten nach draussen scheuchen muss...
> PCs in der Schule oder am Arbeitsplatz? da gabs noch eine Maschine ohne Bildschirm.die nannte man "Schreibmaschine"...ohne Return-,Entfern-oder Entertaste...
> ...




Kenn ich kenn ich... Gelbe Telefonzellen mit richtig Geld einwerfen... und im Telefon kein *Tuuuuuuuuut* - Freizeichen sonder ein *Tut - Tut*... in den Pausen vom Freizeichen konnte man die Telefonnummer mit der Hörergabel 'Klackern'... und dann umsonst telefonieren... lach...

Und was hab ich auf meiner ersten Hobbytronic-Messe den Mund vor Staunen aufgehabt als da auf einem 15" FARBmonitor (jaja, Farbe!!!!) sich innerhalb von nur 5 Sekunden eine 6farbige Pyramide aufbaute... und die Striche auch noch gerade...lach...

Die ersten Spiele an meinem C64 mit Diskettenlaufwerk (ja ich hatte eins) und fürs Bandlaufwerk eine Software die das Spulen schneller machte und sich Punkte auf der Cassette merkte, so dass ich Listen hatte an welcher Stelle des Zählwerks welches Spiel zu finden war

Aprospos Liste... jemand von Euch auch schon mal früher aus den Computerheften Programmlisten abgetippt???? So 8 Seiten Quellcode???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach Ihr lieben 15jährigen... Ihr habt echt was verpasst... tut mir so leid für Euch...


----------



## Saji (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich lief das erste Mal im Jahr 1988 vom Laufband. Meine Eltern stellten bald fest, dass ich eine Fehlkonstruktion bin und stellen somit die weitere Produktion meiner Baureihe ein. x)


----------



## imbalol (30. Oktober 2008)

razorcraft schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch bei 12-19 Jahren zu finden. (Baujahr 93)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schliess mich dir an!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (30. Oktober 2008)

Tennissen schrieb:


> Aprospos Liste... jemand von Euch auch schon mal früher aus den Computerheften Programmlisten abgetippt???? So 8 Seiten Quellcode???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kenn ich. das dumme war ich hatte irgendwo einen Tipfehler drinne, und irgendwie verging mir dann ganz schnell die Lust. ^^

Ach ja, typische Zocker-Karriere : Atari2600, C64, Amiga 500, und dann den ersten PC wo ich grade ein Spiel mit 8 Disketten auf Festplatte ziehen konnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandur0815 (30. Oktober 2008)

Tennissen schrieb:


> Aprospos Liste... jemand von Euch auch schon mal früher aus den Computerheften Programmlisten abgetippt???? So 8 Seiten Quellcode???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, nen Trainjer für BardsTale zB ... und die Dinger haben nie ... NIE funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draelia (30. Oktober 2008)

*heul* genau vor ner Woche hätt ich mein Häkchen eins weiter oben machen können...


----------



## keen. (30. Oktober 2008)

bin gespannt wie sich die umfrage entwickelt, wenn die ganzen kinnings von der schule kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


momentan überwiegt ja noch die ältere, arbeitende fraktion, mit zugang zum internet von der arbeit aus (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## riggedi (30. Oktober 2008)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Ja, nen Trainjer für BardsTale zB ... und die Dinger haben nie ... NIE funktioniert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und das erfahre ich nach nun fast 20 Jahren?
Hätte ich das gewusst, wäre mir stundenlanges Gehacke erpsart geblieben...

Riggedi


----------



## LaLeX (30. Oktober 2008)

Fertigstellung und Asulieferung: 1991, demnach 17 Jahre und Kategorie zu finden, welche momentan Platz 2 belegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wish u a nice day


----------



## Tennissen (30. Oktober 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> bin gespannt wie sich die umfrage entwickelt, wenn die ganzen kinnings von der schule kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer wird denn auf der Arbeit im Forum rumschleichen???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelbrot (30. Oktober 2008)

wir kinder liegen an 2ter stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter artgenossen!


----------



## Xandars (30. Oktober 2008)

vorhin gegen 12uhr rum waren es bei den 12-19jährigen noch 200weniger... 

sie kommen alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *wegrenn*

@hättest die 12-19jährigen nochmal unterteilen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss ich mich doch zu den kiddies zählen .. argh


----------



## Telbion (30. Oktober 2008)

Tennissen schrieb:


> Wer wird denn auf der Arbeit im Forum rumschleichen???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Ahnung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    *in die Luft guck und unschuldig pfeif*


----------



## dehunter (30. Oktober 2008)

ich bin 14  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also bei den 12 - 19 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. Oktober 2008)

Baujahr 86  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (30. Oktober 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schäm dich. 





















































ok bin auch auf arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (30. Oktober 2008)

> Sie haben einen Big Mäc noch nie aus einer Styropor-Verpackung gegessen.



Öhm...mag ja sein dass ich ne ganze Weile nimmer in nem MacDo war, aber ich dachte Big Mac gibts nur in Styropor? Oder tun die das neuerdings auch in diese Papierdingens wie den Hamburger?


----------



## JeyJey0815 (30. Oktober 2008)

Jo na dann trag ich mich auch mal ein^^

Jahrgang ´70

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. Oktober 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> schäm dich.
> ok bin auch auf arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und deswegen musst du so viel platz lassen? schäm dich .....aber das ganze scrollen hilft gegen mittelfingerverfettung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karuna (30. Oktober 2008)

'77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> DVDs???damals gabs noch verschiedene Videosysteme VHS,Betamax...ich weiss gar nich mehr wie die dritte hiess...



Video2000, die Dinger die man umdrehen konnte das man statt 2H ganze 4H auf einer Kassette unterbringen konnte - funzt immer noch einwandfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (30. Oktober 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> Öhm...mag ja sein dass ich ne ganze Weile nimmer in nem MacDo war, aber ich dachte Big Mac gibts nur in Styropor? Oder tun die das neuerdings auch in diese Papierdingens wie den Hamburger?



Neuerdings ist gut ^^, da ich 2 Straßen weiter von mir McDoof und Burger King habe, weiß ich es.Es gibt die schon länger in Pappverpackung.
Nur die Brötchen schmecken noch wie Styropor ^^. (Ich gebs zu, ich weiss es weil ich da Stammkunde bin *schäm*)

&#8364;: BTT: In unserer Gilde ist ein Altersdurchschnitt von ca 29 Jahren^^


----------



## Davatar (30. Oktober 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Neuerdings ist gut ^^, da ich 2 Straßen weiter von mir McDoof und Burger King habe, weiß ich es.Es gibt die schon länger in Pappverpackung.
> Nur die Brötchen schmecken noch wie Styropor ^^. (Ich gebs zu, ich weiss es weil ich da Stammkunde bin *schäm*)



o_O Pappverpackung...das ist mir jetzt echt neu. ich dacht immer, Styroporverpackungen gäbs da weil sie die Dinger wieder verwenden können, aber scheinbar hab ich mich da geirrt ^^


----------



## Zwergmotus (30. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
ich bin zwar erst 13^^ xD
Sehe aber wie 16 aus und auch von der Stimme^^
Naja wenn man 1,85m groß is^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandur0815 (30. Oktober 2008)

Tennissen schrieb:


> Wer wird denn auf der Arbeit im Forum rumschleichen???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust* Oo
Ich darf das ... als Backendentwickler im Webbereich ist es quasi meine heilige Pflicht im Netz zu recherchieren *rausred* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taliesim (30. Oktober 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> DVDs???damals gabs noch verschiedene Videosysteme VHS,Betamax...ich weiss gar nich mehr wie die dritte hiess...


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann müsste das Video2000 geheißen haben. Soll besser gewesen sein als VHS aber hat sich trotzdem nicht durchgesetzt. Soll schreib ich deswegen, weil wir einen VHS Recorder hatten und ich die Video2000 Dinger nur im Laden gesehen hab.


Edith sagt, dass da wohl Karuna schneller war mit antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: '76


----------



## Malakas (30. Oktober 2008)

Zwergmotus schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin zwar erst 13^^ xD
> Sehe aber wie 16 aus und auch von der Stimme^^
> Naja wenn man 1,85m groß is^^
> ...




schuhgrösse ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Oktober 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> schäm dich.



Genau! Telbion! Schäm dich! In deinem Alter sollte man das besser wissen!! Und  bestimmt haste gestern Abend noch eeewig lang gezockt!!

*lachendrausrennt*


----------



## Damaria (30. Oktober 2008)

gehöre zu der gruppe 20-29 

die Umfrage ist für mich auch Interessant, bin gespannt was noch so dabei raus kommt!


----------



## Telbion (30. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Genau! Telbion! Schäm dich! In deinem Alter sollte man das besser wissen!! Und  bestimmt haste gestern Abend noch eeewig lang gezockt!!
> 
> *lachendrausrennt*



Hi Scrätch, hab ich nicht. war in Kara bis 24 Uhr und du? (Lügen hat keinen Sinn, ich kenn die Wahrheit).
Wegrennen hilft auch nicht. Du bist auf ewig in meiner FL festgehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwergmotus (30. Oktober 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> schuhgrösse ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




48 2/3


----------



## Siphem (30. Oktober 2008)

Joa schon ganz nett, nur das mit dem 12-19 find ich ein wenig...nunja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drowne (30. Oktober 2008)

Rigg wo genau kommstn du her?

gebürtiger Frankfordär


----------



## henrikdeluxe (30. Oktober 2008)

Drowne schrieb:


> gebürtiger Frankfordär




im Zuge der deutschen Einheit muss ich als Ossi anmerken, dass es jetzt 2 Frankfurts gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






&#8364;dit:
der Nachmittag schreitet voran und die Schüler kommen nach hause ... deutlich spürbar denn jetzt schon fast 36% in der grp "12-19"


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> im Zuge der deutschen Einheit muss ich als Ossi anmerken, dass es jetzt 2 Frankfurts gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Frankfurt am Main ist das einzig wahre Frankfurt^^


----------



## riggedi (30. Oktober 2008)

Drowne schrieb:


> Rigg wo genau kommstn du her?


Aus Kassel! Born & raised = Kasseläner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## pandur0815 (30. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Frankfurt am Main ist das einzig wahre Frankfurt^^



<- Born and raised in Ffm ^^

Btw: Riggedi .. Nordhessen sind ne Klasse für sich .. ihr habt ja nitmal Äpplewoi ^^


----------



## shadow24 (30. Oktober 2008)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Ja, nen Trainjer für BardsTale zB ... und die Dinger haben nie ... NIE funktioniert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt...wie hab ich das gehasst...letztes Zeichen eingegeben und was passierte???? genau...nix passierte...irgendwo war wieder ein fehler.und das gemeine war,ein Freund von mir hatte das irgendwie total drauf.bei dem hat es jedesmal,aber auch wirklich jedesmal funktioniert...unglaublich...jedes mal...
*sich kopfschüttelnd in den Sessel zurücklehnend*


----------



## shadow24 (30. Oktober 2008)

Tennissen schrieb:


> Kenn ich kenn ich... Gelbe Telefonzellen mit richtig Geld einwerfen... und im Telefon kein *Tuuuuuuuuut* - Freizeichen sonder ein *Tut - Tut*... in den Pausen vom Freizeichen konnte man die Telefonnummer mit der Hörergabel 'Klackern'... und dann umsonst telefonieren... lach...



na super und das erfahr ich JETZT???????????????naja,wen wollte man schon damals von der Telefonzelle anrufen?meist waren es ja nur Ein-Satz-Telefonate:"Hallo Mama/Papa kannst du uns abholen? wir sind in der Stadt und haben den Bus verpasst"....


----------



## Morphes (30. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> War klar, dass die meisten im Alter von 20 - 29 Jahren sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum war das den bitte so klar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja hab mich mal bei "Alter von 20 - 29 Jahren" eingereiht...


----------



## Sliverslash (30. Oktober 2008)

Bin bei den 20-29 werd am Dez. 22 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Greez der liebe Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (30. Oktober 2008)

nun ist es soweit


Schule aus und die 12-19 haben die 20-29 überholt ... mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dabei sah schon alles nach einem Start - Ziel Sieg aus


----------



## Mikolomeus (30. Oktober 2008)

bin im bereich 12-19
baujahr: '92


----------



## Davatar (30. Oktober 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> na super und das erfahr ich JETZT???????????????naja,wen wollte man schon damals von der Telefonzelle anrufen?meist waren es ja nur Ein-Satz-Telefonate:"Hallo Mama/Papa kannst du uns abholen? wir sind in der Stadt und haben den Bus verpasst"....



Ich erinner mich noch gut, als diese Telefonzellenkarten eingeführt wurden. Ich stand irgendwo in nem kleinen Dorf in der Pampa, weil ich den falschen Zug erwischt hatte und ging zu ner Telefonzelle, um jemanden zu fragen, wie ich denn nun zum Ziel käme. Doch dann kam das Entsetzen: "Bitte Karte einführen"...Karte? Hab nur Münzen...meinen die ne Kreditkarte? Hmm da steht aber Telefonkarte...und was mach ich jetzt? Also mal run 50 Leute fragen, ob irgendwer ne Telefonkarte hätte (wobei find in sonem kleinen Dorf erst mal 50 Leute, die Du fragen kannst). Schlussendlich hab ich irgendwo geklingelt und gefragt ob ich deren Telefon kurz mal benutzen darf.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ah, hier wird in den 70igern und 80igern geschwelgt; Ich erinnere mich z.b. an die Eissorten Dolomit und Brauner Bär ... und im Fernsehen war SOKO 5177 und ein Fall für 2 mit Günther Strack und Klaus Theo Gärtner der ganz grosse Renner   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mourist (30. Oktober 2008)

Hmm ..... ich bin 1991er Jung'^^
Schätze mal das is 12-19, wenn ich mich nicht irren sollte..

Mfg


----------



## Telbion (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mich noch genau dran erinnern wie RTL gestartet ist.^^


----------



## pandur0815 (30. Oktober 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch genau dran erinnern wie RTL gestartet ist.^^



Jap ... Tutti Frutti ... da hab ich solche Augen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheMoonkin (30. Oktober 2008)

Meine Wenigkeit ist im Bereich 12-19 anzusiedeln^^ release jahr 92, bin also 16


- Grüße, TheMoonkin, überzeugte Eule seit lvl 10


----------



## Tade (30. Oktober 2008)

<<<<<< erblickte im Jahre 1984 in Krefeld das Licht der Welt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Oktober 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch genau dran erinnern wie RTL gestartet ist.^^





pandur0815 schrieb:


> Jap ... Tutti Frutti ... da hab ich solche Augen gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG!^^ Sowas haben wir natürlich nie angeschaut! oO Nein! Auf wen habt ihr als gehofft? Orange oder Kirsche?^^

Ihr seid doch bestimmt auch alle mit dem Brotkasten aufgewachsen, der mit nem Datasettenlaufwerk ausgestattet war oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (30. Oktober 2008)

ich möcht wissen wer da70 und aufwärts angeklickt hat!

mfg


----------



## Altsahir (30. Oktober 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch genau dran erinnern wie RTL gestartet ist.^^



Kam Tele 5 nicht kurz vorher? 

Aber Tutti Frutti war cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hat man immer heimlich schauen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandur0815 (30. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> OMG!^^ Sowas haben wir natürlich nie angeschaut! oO Nein! Auf wen habt ihr als gehofft? Orange oder Kirsche?^^
> 
> Ihr seid doch bestimmt auch alle mit dem Brotkasten aufgewachsen, der mit nem Datasettenlaufwerk ausgestattet war oder?
> 
> ...



Nein, habe ich natürlich NIE! (Glaube Pfirsich, oder Orange .. keine Ahnung mehr ^^)

Wenn man sich das heute nochmal Revue passieren lässt, waren wir schon echt arm dran Oo


Und ja, hatte nen Brotkasten und ne Datasette .. aber nur ganze kurz, habe knapp 2 Wochen später die gute alte 1541 bekommen ^^


----------



## Oríthad (30. Oktober 2008)

gehöre zu den 12-19 nur ich werde net mein alter sagen , weil ich bestimmt einer der jüngsten sein werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belwár (30. Oktober 2008)

Sonntagshut schrieb:


> So, ich habe mich mal unter die 20-29-jährigen gemischt.
> 
> Allerdings befürchte ich, dass diese Umfrage ein Problem hat, weil ich befürchte, dass der Großteil von denen, die wir zumeist als Kiddy bezeichnen, Buffed maximal vom Namen her kennt, sicher keine "Wie alt bist du"-Threads im Forum anschaut und meist auch keinen Buffed-Account hat mit dem er an der Umfrage teilnehmen könnte.
> 
> ...



^^ 

79'er Widder


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch bestimmt auch alle mit dem Brotkasten aufgewachsen, der mit nem Datasettenlaufwerk ausgestattet war oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die gute alte Datasette... wo die Games zum Teil noch gewaltige mehrere zig-*Kilobytes *an Größe hatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (30. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab im raid zumindest zwei menschen die jenseits der 60 sind, daher glaub ich schon das es auch über 70ig jährige hat. Ob die hier im Forum sind, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.


----------



## Latharíl (30. Oktober 2008)

Mindwa schrieb:


> Also wenn man so in manche Bg´s guckt sind die meisten leute gefühlte 12 und werden von ihren Eltern misshandelt





/sign


me is jahrgang 89...zarte 19 *schnief*


----------



## Plakner (30. Oktober 2008)

92er


----------



## Arquilis (30. Oktober 2008)

welche schrezkekse haben 70 und aufwärts gedrückt?????:-P

nicht erschrecken ich bin 95er...^^


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Oktober 2008)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich natürlich NIE! (Glaube Pfirsich, oder Orange .. keine Ahnung mehr ^^)
> 
> Wenn man sich das heute nochmal Revue passieren lässt, waren wir schon echt arm dran Oo
> 
> Und ja, hatte nen Brotkasten und ne Datasette .. aber nur ganze kurz, habe knapp 2 Wochen später die gute alte 1541 bekommen ^^



Dann tipp ich mal auf die Orange! *gg*

Mein allererster war ja ein C-16 mit Wintergames!^^

OMG unsere "30-39"-Aktien sind gerade auf knapp unter 17% gefallen! Los Leute VERKAUFEN VERKAUFEN!!!!


----------



## Hasal (30. Oktober 2008)

Arquilis schrieb:


> welche schrezkekse haben 70 und aufwärts gedrückt?????:-P



Vllt Leute die tatsächlich 70+ sind? 

Ich Reihe mich mal in die momentane Mehrheit der "nicht erwachsenen" ein.


----------



## Xondor (30. Oktober 2008)

12-19 in eine Kategorie zu stecken finde ich schlecht. Ein Schnitt bei 16 wäre da wohl besser.


----------



## BlackSeed (30. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> OMG!^^ Sowas haben wir natürlich nie angeschaut! oO Nein! Auf wen habt ihr als gehofft? Orange oder Kirsche?^^
> 
> Ihr seid doch bestimmt auch alle mit dem Brotkasten aufgewachsen, der mit nem Datasettenlaufwerk ausgestattet war oder?
> 
> ...




Ich für meinen Teil besitze immer noch nen funzenden C64, Baujahr 1982, und wenn ich mal Bock hab, wird auch wieder mal n Olympic Summer oder Winter Games gezoggt *g*

PS:
Frühreif und Tutti Frutti ftw *gg*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Xero- (30. Oktober 2008)

12-19 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um genau zu sein 15


----------



## Infernox666 (30. Oktober 2008)

81 Jahre jung.


----------



## Diskotank (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke 20 - 29 , da ich oft frage kann ich da nen bissel nen feedback geben , kenne allerdings auch Leute zwischen 50 und ja man höre und staune 70+ ...
Desweiteren würde ich behaupten , man kann es nicht von der Bildung abhängig machen , da mischt sich auch alles , vom Dauerschläfer bis zu Professoren


Greetz


----------



## Sharkeno (30. Oktober 2008)

13 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber zumindest werd ich in einer woche 14 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (30. Oktober 2008)

Kopf an Kopf Rennen zwischen den jungen Gruppen, aber ab 18:00 wird 20-29 davonlaufen ^^


Edith meint: Banane und Erdbeere waren immer am tollsten


----------



## Dragilu (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag nur Baujahr '78 Ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (30. Oktober 2008)

Gutes thema ich bin 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (30. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch bestimmt auch alle mit dem Brotkasten aufgewachsen, der mit nem Datasettenlaufwerk ausgestattet war oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich sag nur:
"Press play on tape"

Die mit nem C64 wissen was gemeint ist, und wie oft man fluchen konnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huladai (30. Oktober 2008)

Ebenfalls Baujahr 1991. Finde zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt vor allem interessant, dass der 12-19 Anteil gar nicht so überwiegt.


----------



## DamokIes (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich nur für alt oder jung Partei ergreifen soll.
Warscheinlich bin ich so eine Art "Zwitter". Ein im Geiste jung gebliebener, gefangen in einem alten Körper.

1973 ist ein sehr guter Jahrgang!

-Bau- und Konjunkturkrise in der Bundesrepublik.

-Der Maler und Bildhauer Pablo Picasso stirbt in Mougins (bei Cannes). 

-Der rheinland-pfälzische Ministerpräsident Helmut Kohl wird neuer CDU-Vorsitzender. 

-Internationale Ölkrise durch Drosselung der Ölförderung der OPEC Staaten um 25%.
 Man will die Rückgabe der durch Israel besetzten Gebiete erzwingen. 

-Die Ölkrise begünstigt eine Befürwortung der Kernenergie. 

-Ägypten und Syrien überfallen Israel am Jom-Kippur-Tag (Versöhnungsfest) mit Anfangserfolgen durch Überraschungseffekt.
 Der verlustreiche Gegenschlag Israels führt in dem Zweifrontenkrieg am 22. zum Waffenstillstand mit Gebietsverlusten für die Angreifer. 

-Opium fürs Kind
 Die Sesamstraße geht bei der ARD auf Sendung. Menschenhasser in Mülltonnen, Ghetto-Ästhetik und Pornofilm-Soundtracks als Kinderlieder:
 Als vor 35 Jahren die deutsche Version der "Sesamstraße" startete, waren Eltern und Pädagogen schockiert.

-Im ZDF wird die erste Folge der Serie "Rappelkiste" ausgestrahlt, die sich an Kinder im Vorschulalter wendet. 

-Strapsalarm im Kinosaal
 Wie nennt man einen singenden Transvestiten aus Transsylvanien in Strapsen und Korsage? Kult!
 Vor 35 Jahren feierte die "Rocky Horror Show" in London Premiere. Als Film machte die schräge Story dann richtig Furore - und schuf die wohl schrillste Fangemeinde aller Zeiten.

-Irgendwo dazwischen drin erblickt Damokles das Licht der Welt. Augen und Ohrenzeugen berichten: Sein erstes Wort gleich nach der Geburt war: "So!" (incl. Gesicht)


----------



## pandur0815 (30. Oktober 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> ich sag nur:
> "Press play on tape"
> 
> Die mit nem C64 wissen was gemeint ist, und wie oft man fluchen konnte
> ...



Und die man noch mit der Hand bis zur Markierung gedreht hat ^^
Oder man hat gebannt aufs Zählwerk gestart bis die entsprechende Stelle erreicht war. Oo

Und das Wort Safegame hatte eh noch nie einer von uns gehört .. Spiele wurden durchgespielt .. basta!


----------



## Oolie (30. Oktober 2008)

Baujahr 78 und noch lange nicht müde der elektronischen Unterhaltung zu frönen...

lg, Oolie


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Oktober 2008)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Und die man noch mit der Hand bis zur Markierung gedreht hat ^^
> Oder man hat gebannt aufs Zählwerk gestart bis die entsprechende Stelle erreicht war. Oo
> 
> Und das Wort Safegame hatte eh noch nie einer von uns gehört .. Spiele wurden durchgespielt .. basta!



....mal so ne Frage.... wieviel Joysticks sind bei euch draufgegangen? oO


----------



## Melih (30. Oktober 2008)

Oríthad schrieb:


> gehöre zu den 12-19 nur ich werde net mein alter sagen , weil ich bestimmt einer der jüngsten sein werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



5 Aug 1995 ?


----------



## Davatar (30. Oktober 2008)

Damokles, Dein Avatar hat irgendwas Hypnotisierendes...ich kann einfach nicht mehr wegschauen und weiss gar nicht warum o_O


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ....mal so ne Frage.... wieviel Joysticks sind bei euch draufgegangen? oO


hmm... bei 3 zockenden Brüdern und deren Freunde... das war irgendwann garnicht mehr zu zählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (30. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ....mal so ne Frage.... wieviel Joysticks sind bei euch draufgegangen? oO



Frag bitte nicht, hatte am Anfang die guten schwarzen viereckigen kästen mit zwei roten Knöppen druf.
Ich glaub schon so ein duzend, leider....

*gebetsprechfürdiedahingeschiedenenJoysticks"


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Oktober 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Frag bitte nicht, hatte am Anfang die guten schwarzen viereckigen kästen mit zwei roten Knöppen druf.


Dabei waren das noch die besten von allen.... und die einzigen, die halbwegs was ausgehalten haben.
Alle anderen hatten bei uns nie ein langes Leben.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Oktober 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Dabei waren das noch die besten von allen.... und die einzigen, die halbwegs was ausgehlaten haben



die haben dann etwas länger gehalten als der Rest ja!^^ Die gabs ja auch in durchsichtig! Warte... *grübel*

*ernsthaftgrübel* HA!  "Competion Pro" das war doch der Name oder?


----------



## pandur0815 (30. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ....mal so ne Frage.... wieviel Joysticks sind bei euch draufgegangen? oO



Garnicht mal soviele .. ich hatte vor dem C64 einen Atari VC2600 .. und die beiden Joysticks habe ich dann an meinen C64 gepackt .. einer hat die ganze Ära der Epix Games (Summergames, Wintergames, etc) überlebt und funktioniert sogar HEUTE noch ^^

Die teuren Competition Pro haben nie so lange überlebt ^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man sich an DEN Namen noch erinnern kann muß man aber viele davon vernichtet haben   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (30. Oktober 2008)

DIe Competition Pro waren nicht so Knülle, ich meinte eigentlich die hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Onkel Edith schreit grade, dass die nur einen Knopp haben und ich mich geirrt hatte ^^


----------



## Spukie (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich gehöre in die Gruppe 40-49   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wird Zeit das wir Feierabend haben,sonst schaffen wir noch nicht mal die 100^^

Ich bin noch völlig ohne Computer groß geworden ( doch das geht )

Nichtmal Taschenrechner durften wir in der Schule benutzen.......

Den "Erstkontakt" hatte ich als meine Kinder einen Computer wollten.....!

WOW-Spieler über 70? Doch,zutrauen würd ichs einigen.Mein Vater hat sich den ersten PC zugelegt,als er über 65 war,

aber WOW wäre wohl nicht so sein Fall^^

Schade,daß von den Ü70 keiner was schreiben mag.... 

Bin übrigens in meiner Gilde NICHT die älteste!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß

Spukie


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Oktober 2008)

Die Dinger waren eigentlich auch gut.... aber auch nicht besonders kompatibel mit meiner Mum... die hat jeden klein gekriegt bei den Summer- und Wintergames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## healyeah666 (30. Oktober 2008)

Tja scheine ja zur merheit zu gehöhren ^^ Wobei ich mit eig. allen Altersklassen schon zu sammen gezockt hab ich denke das macht kaum einen Unterschied. Bei der Merheit zumindest.


----------



## Rappi (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin der jüngsten Altersklasse zugehörig (Werde im Januar 17 Jahre alt). Die meisten Spieler, die ich aus meiner Gilde oder gemeinsamen Spielen kenne bzw. kannte (spiele nicht mehr), waren zwischen 18 und 30. Ältere Spieler habe ich eigentlich selten angetroffen, oder diese haben ihr Alter nicht verraten.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Oktober 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Wenn man sich an DEN Namen noch erinnern kann muß man aber viele davon vernichtet haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*rotwerd* ich muß weg man liest sich morgen!^^


----------



## mckayser (30. Oktober 2008)

Aber schon nice, wenn die Mum Competition Pros bei Wintergames zerlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe die immer gern selbst in jugendlichem Leichtsinn in den frühern 90ern zerwemmst, z.B. auch gern bei Stunt Car Racer oder Silk Worm. xD

Altersklasse also noch eine (langsam gen Ende tendierende) 20-29...

Greetz, Kaysii


----------



## Asmardin (30. Oktober 2008)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Und die man noch mit der Hand bis zur Markierung gedreht hat ^^
> Oder man hat gebannt aufs Zählwerk gestart bis die entsprechende Stelle erreicht war. Oo
> 
> Und das Wort Safegame hatte eh noch nie einer von uns gehört .. Spiele wurden durchgespielt .. basta!



Mann war ich froh über die Floppydisk

Load"*",8,1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (30. Oktober 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> Damokles, Dein Avatar hat irgendwas Hypnotisierendes...ich kann einfach nicht mehr wegschauen und weiss gar nicht warum o_O



Ich bin AUCH nur hier im Forum, damit ich meinen Avatar begaffen kann. Der ist besser als Fernsehen.

1.) Keine Werbung
2.) Keine Wiederholungen
3.) Keine GEZ Gebühr
4.) Packende Story
5.) Oscarverdächtige Akteure
6.) Keine verdummenden Dialoge

Zudem ein prima Verhütungsmittel.
Aus Panik, da könnte auch nur annähernd sowas bei der Zeugung herauskommen...


----------



## Schlaubel (30. Oktober 2008)

zwischen 12 und 19 is ein arg RIESIGER unterschied


----------



## Brannys (30. Oktober 2008)

Ob Jung oder Alt, ist mir im Prinzig egal, da es ein Spiel für "alle" ist. Ich kann aber erwarten dass die Spieler sich benehmen können, denn das ständige gesabbel und gepläre von rotzfrechen Pupertätsbanausen geht mir als 1966er auf den Zünder. Auch muß aber gesagt werden, dass auch einige Erwachsene in ihrer früheren Kinderstube nicht viel benehmen gelernt haben.  Wer mir gehörig das spielen durch geistigen Durchfall in schriftlicher Form behindert, der wird "ignoriert" bzw. im Extremfall gemeldet. Diese Möglichkeiten hat jeder und sollte sie nutzen und ruhe ist.


----------



## Néstron15 (30. Oktober 2008)

Also bei mir zählt der skill is egal ob 13 oda 58 ,
wenn die leute ihre klasse beherschen reichts doch oda nich?

Naja ich selber bin 16 auf dem weg in die 17




 mfg Nestron


P.s kindisches verhalten gibts in jeder alters gruppe


----------



## Brannys (30. Oktober 2008)

WoW sollte Spaß machen, es ist eine Welt in die man abtauchen kann, um von der Wirklichen für einige Stunden Abstand zu nehmen. Doch manchmal holt einen darin die Wirklichkeit schnell wieder ein, wenn so eine Rotznase meint der König des gesitigen Durchfalls zu sein. Naja, idioten gibt es anscheinend auch in anderen Welten.


----------



## Zephryt (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich gehöre mit meinem 92'er Baujahr wohl noch zu 12-19 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cupertino (30. Oktober 2008)

Mir sind so 17-30 jährige am liebsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit denen kann man den meisten scheiß machen. Die jüngeren sind leider sehr oft Gimps (wofür sie meistens nix können^^) und wenn man an zu alte gerät die nehmen das spiel dann vielleicht etwas zu ernst! nartürlich zählt der skill vor allem anderen, aber trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfropfen (30. Oktober 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> interessante Umfrage, ich hoffe auf rege und erhliche Beteiligung
> 
> ich gehör mit Baujahr '85 wohl noch ne Weile zu 20-29
> 
> ...



Ich denke er hat 11 und jünger weg gelassen, da das Spiel *eigentlich* erst ab 12 Jahren frei gegeben ist.

Naja ich gehöre zu den 12-19, Baujahr '91, und werde da noch knappe 3 Jahre bleiben *grinst*


Grüße 
der Pfropfen


----------



## Erwin (Clan of the Evil Sun) (30. Oktober 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> interessante Umfrage, ich hoffe auf rege und erhliche Beteiligung
> 
> ich gehör mit Baujahr '85 wohl noch ne Weile zu 20-29
> 
> ...




Kategorisierung ist ok, das spiel ist ab 12.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ups. da war wer schneller ^^


----------



## Karuna (30. Oktober 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> die Eissorten Dolomit und Brauner Bär



Brauner Bär gibt's wieder, kriegt man aber selten... schmeckt mittlerweile allerdings so als hätten die von damals noch ne Riesenration unter die Leute gebracht. Im Ernst - als mein Mann letztens aus der Tanke rauskam nachm tanken und mir eins zugeworfen hab ich, nachdem ich mich vom ungläubigen Staunen erholt hatte nach dem Haltbarkeitsdatum gesucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (30. Oktober 2008)

14 über 70jährige? Bezweifle damit dass das Voting die Wahrheit aufzeigt...


----------



## Shadowclea (30. Oktober 2008)

Muss mich bei den 12-19 Jährigen einreihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Shadow


----------



## joni2 (30. Oktober 2008)

Baujahr= 95
also 12-19 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mcbk (30. Oktober 2008)

Spannende Umfrage.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Karuna schrieb:


> Brauner Bär gibt's wieder, kriegt man aber selten... schmeckt mittlerweile allerdings so als hätten die von damals noch ne Riesenration unter die Leute gebracht.



Brauner Bär schmeckt jedenfalls anders. Vielleicht wurden die künstlichen Aromastoffe und Geschmacksverstärker durch natürliche Zutaten ersetzt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elbrujo666 (30. Oktober 2008)

tja dann bin ich ja schon opa mit 38


----------



## Darkfire936 (30. Oktober 2008)

15 Jahrgang 93


----------



## alexaner666 (30. Oktober 2008)

> finds geil dass du die 12 - 19 jährigen in einen topf wirfst tongue.gif


find ich auch sehr geil^^
da ist die differenz halt noch ziemlich hoch zwischen 12 und 19^^


----------



## Abychef (30. Oktober 2008)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> 15 Jahrgang 93


Jo , same here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubinweapon (30. Oktober 2008)

20-29 zum glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RufussX (30. Oktober 2008)

bin auch 15 und baujahr 93 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (30. Oktober 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ich bin AUCH nur hier im Forum, damit ich meinen Avatar begaffen kann. Der ist besser als Fernsehen.
> 
> 1.) Keine Werbung
> 2.) Keine Wiederholungen
> ...




naja punkt 3 stimmt nicht, da man für internetfähige pcs auch gez bezahlen muss und solche pcs auch bei der gez anmelden muss (kostet wie ein radio 7&#8364; im monat ist aber auch im komplettpaket für 17&#8364; (fernsehn, radio internet) dabei).


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Oktober 2008)

mcbk schrieb:


> Brauner Bär schmeckt jedenfalls anders. Vielleicht wurden die künstlichen Aromastoffe und Geschmacksverstärker durch natürliche Zutaten ersetzt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oder tatsächlich durch das Aroma eines braunen Bären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (30. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub ich bin der jüngste hier ^^ 


#
12


----------



## Sanare (30. Oktober 2008)

13 - Und lebe getreu dem Motto: KIDDY UND STOLZ DRAUF!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nene ich verhalt mich wie die anderen "normalen" WoW Spieler^^

MfG
Sanare


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (30. Oktober 2008)

mit jahrgang 94 gehör ich noch zu den "kleinsten"... XD


----------



## Kickersen (30. Oktober 2008)

Anfang 30.

Wenn ich mir die Statistik so anschaue, bestätigen sich alle "Sind wieder Ferien?"-Aussagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (30. Oktober 2008)

Sanare schrieb:


> 13 - Und lebe getreu dem Motto: KIDDY UND STOLZ DRAUF!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





jop made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

/edit 

ein freund von mir seine schwester spielt auch WoW und die is 6 :-O ?


----------



## Tehodar (30. Oktober 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, aber manchen Leuten ists egal wann Deutschland Fussball Weltmeister wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Vote 4 mehr schweizer in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Excotus (30. Oktober 2008)

14 bin aber net wirklich ein Kiddy mach auch RP mit und so...


----------



## Marccram (30. Oktober 2008)

Bin ausm Baujahr 1993 ^^


----------



## meelt (30. Oktober 2008)

ich gehöre dann wohl mit 14 jahren (baujahr 1994) zu 12 - 19 Jahre


----------



## Plakner (30. Oktober 2008)

Tehodar schrieb:


> Vote 4 mehr schweizer in WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tzzz vote 4 mehr Lichtensteiner in WoW Bin der einzige mir bekannte aufm Server;P


----------



## Avane x.X (30. Oktober 2008)

Heute Mittag waren noch die 20 - 29 Jahre ganz klar Vorne ^^ 


Avane


----------



## kio82 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich haette gerne noch Abstufungen gehabt innerhalb des 12-19 Intervalls. Da dort (nicht gerade ueberraschend) die meisten User aufzufinden sind, find ich es jedenfalls interessant.


----------



## Extro (30. Oktober 2008)

Also dass 18 Leute bei 70+ abgestimmt haben kann ich kaum glauben ich denk vllt 3 davon sind richtig die anderen 15 sind von i.welchen Spastis die nichts besseres zu tun haben. Ja ich habe auch 70+ angekreuzt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (31. Oktober 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> jop made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




In meinen WoW Anfangszeiten (also so mitte/ende 2005) bin ich auch mal nem Char begegnet dessen Spieler
erst 6 war. War allerdings auch das erste und einzige Mal.

Ach..und...ich bin Baujahr '82 also brav so knapp in der Mitte von 20 - 29^^


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Wie hier manche rumlügen indem sie behaupten sie seien 70+


----------



## Grades (31. Oktober 2008)

ich selbst bin 25 werd im dezember 26 und ja ich finde das nicht unbedingt die 12-16 jährigen wirklich immer nur kraft ausdrücke in den foren benutzen sondern vielmehr sinds wirklich leute die im 18-23 bereich sind.

naja zumindest meine erfahrung gibt halt überall schwarze schafe

das es momentan bzw. was heisst momentan vermehrt auftritt das leute in den foren auf "normale" fragen hin agegriffen werden liegt halt an der anonymität des i-nets da kann sich halt jeder stark vorkommen weil einem hinter dem schreibtisch ja nix passiert^^


----------



## Hicks1 (31. Oktober 2008)

Kickersen schrieb:


> Anfang 30.
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Statistik so anschaue, bestätigen sich alle "Sind wieder Ferien?"-Aussagen
> 
> ...




Ui die Erfahrung habe wohl schon einige gemacht. In den Bg`s braucht man garnicht aufs Datum zu achten. Man weiss wann es soweit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (31. Oktober 2008)

Nunja ich bin zwar im Altersbereich 12 bis 19 aber ich muss sagen, dass man einen 19-jährigen nicht mit einem 12- jährigen in einen Topf werfen kann. Besonders in dieser Zeit kann sich das Sprach- und Ausdrucksbild noch sehr verändern.

P.S. bin Baujahr ´89


----------



## Grades (31. Oktober 2008)

Arahtor schrieb:


> Nunja ich bin zwar im Altersbereich 12 bis 19 aber ich muss sagen, dass man einen 19-jährigen nicht mit einem 12- jährigen in einen Topf werfen kann. Besonders in dieser Zeit kann sich das Sprach- und Ausdrucksbild noch sehr verändern.
> 
> P.S. bin Baujahr ´89




ich selbst bin 25 werd im dezember 26 und ja ich finde das nicht unbedingt die 12-16 jährigen wirklich immer nur kraft ausdrücke in den foren benutzen sondern vielmehr sinds wirklich leute die im 18-23 bereich sind.

naja zumindest meine erfahrung gibt halt überall schwarze schafe

das es momentan bzw. was heisst momentan vermehrt auftritt das leute in den foren auf "normale" fragen hin agegriffen werden liegt halt an der anonymität des i-nets da kann sich halt jeder stark vorkommen weil einem hinter dem schreibtisch ja nix passiert^^


----------



## Yazata (31. Oktober 2008)

Baujahr 1964...gehöre zur ersten Generation die mit Konsolen (Pong), C64, Amiga, Atari, Apple2, PC aufgewachsen ist und nie davon losgekommen ist.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Oktober 2008)

Baujahr 1967

Und mir geht es genauso wie meinem Vorredner. Achja das waren noch Zeiten damals  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primus Pilus (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,



Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ah, hier wird in den 70igern und 80igern geschwelgt; Ich erinnere mich z.b. an die Eissorten Dolomit und Brauner Bär ... und im Fernsehen war SOKO 5177 und ein Fall für 2 mit Günther Strack und Klaus Theo Gärtner der ganz grosse Renner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Ding heisst "SOKO 5113" und gibts immer noch, genaue wie den Fall für 2...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Telbion schrieb:


> ich sag nur:
> "Press play on tape"
> 
> Die mit nem C64 wissen was gemeint ist, und wie oft man fluchen konnte
> ...



Genau, vor allem, wenn man eine hatte, bei der der Tonabnahmekopf nicht richtig justiert war und sich auch nie justieren ließ, daß er auch mal nur ein paar Tage richtig gelesen hatte.... "LOAD ERROR"... aaargh... ich sag nur Tempotaschentuch unter oder über Kassette, Datasette auf den Kopf gelegt, etc... hat oft geholfen.... meine Güte, wenn ich da dran denke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





pandur0815 schrieb:


> Und die man noch mit der Hand bis zur Markierung gedreht hat ^^
> Oder man hat gebannt aufs Zählwerk gestart bis die entsprechende Stelle erreicht war. Oo
> 
> Und das Wort Safegame hatte eh noch nie einer von uns gehört .. Spiele wurden durchgespielt .. basta!



Jo, genau.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> ....mal so ne Frage.... wieviel Joysticks sind bei euch draufgegangen? oO



Zuviele... und man machte immer den Fehler, wieder nur n billigen Ersatz für 10 oder 15 DM zu kaufen... die wiederum nach n paar Wochen wieder im Eimer waren.. ich sag nur "Decathlon" ...



Scrätcher schrieb:


> die haben dann etwas länger gehalten als der Rest ja!^^ Die gabs ja auch in durchsichtig! Warte... *grübel*
> 
> *ernsthaftgrübel* HA!  "Competion Pro" das war doch der Name oder?



Ja, besonders die teuren, blautransparent-silbernen mit Micro-Schaltern waren dann aber richtig gut... und richtig teuer... aber die wanderten dann vom C64 zum Amiga 500 und 1200 und wurden dort auch noch lange Zeit eingesetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## sirenia (31. Oktober 2008)

23 und finde das teiweise unrecht auf "jüngere spieler/innen  "  ich kenn beide sorten in wow  ... einige die garde  zwischen 14 und 16 sind sind zwar ganz nett und kann sich gut mit dennen unterhalten in /w  zb. aber  irgenwie will ich nicht ins ts  bei der alters zone... nicht weil se nicht nett oder so sind  ... aber in vergengenheit  schlechte erfarung gemacht ...

naja trostem beib ich recht neutral aber das gegenteil hab ich auch schon oft gesehen besonders in rdm gruppen ...


----------



## chrispeaces (31. Oktober 2008)

Bin 21, aber du hättest wirklich zwichen 12-19 noch weiter auffächern sollen... aber trotzdem sehr interessant diese Umfrage


----------



## grundgedanke (31. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Baujahr 1967
> 
> Und mir geht es genauso wie meinem Vorredner. Achja das waren noch Zeiten damals
> 
> ...



Baujahr 1969. Ich schliesse mich euch an *g* Nostalgie *schwärm*


----------



## youngceaser (31. Oktober 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> bei der Kategorisierung hast eine Katergorie "11 und jünger" vergessen ... ansonsten gute Arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist des Spiel ned ab 12 ? 

ich bin noch 16 Jahre Jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glohin (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Jaja,die Nostalgiker,hehehe.
Aber ernsthaft,bin Jahrgang `63.
Gruß Glohin


----------



## Grades (31. Oktober 2008)

Glohin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Jaja,die Nostalgiker,hehehe.
> Aber ernsthaft,bin Jahrgang `63.
> Gruß Glohin




bin baujahr 82 und ich selbst hab auch mit atari "pacman" begonnen dann c64 amiga etc. aber nostalgie verspürich dabei nich bei dem pixelkrieg^^


----------



## nagato (31. Oktober 2008)

Baujahr 82


----------



## Draelion (31. Oktober 2008)

Also mich findet ihr im 12-19er Bereich^^   (Baujahr '92^^)

Und außerdem muss ich mal sagen, dass ich es absolut unangebracht finde, wie ständig über die sogenannten "Kiddies" hergezogen wird. Das EINZIGE, was mich öfter an ihnen stört, ist, dass sie halt häufig früh ins bett müssen usw. Aber ich kenne sehr viele (sogar unter 12 jährige), die das wissen und deshalb gar nicht erst zu einem raid mitkommmen. Und davon abgesehen sind sie oft sehr viel fähiger, als Ältere.

So! x)

Und jetzt nochmal direkt zu der Umfrage ^^:
Ehrlich gesagt überrascht mich das Ergebnis bis jetzt ein wenig. Hätte durchaus erwartet, dass es mehr Leute so in dem 20-40 bereich gibt. Aber anscheinend macht Blizz den größten Gewinn mit Jugendlichen und fast bzw. gerade Volljährigen.^^
Auf jeden Fall eine interessante Umfrage. =)


lg euer Drae ^^


----------



## vickie (31. Oktober 2008)

Altersklasse 20-29
87iger Baujahr


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> tzzz vote 4 mehr Lichtensteiner in WoW Bin der einzige mir bekannte aufm Server;P



Auja, Lichtensteiner sollte man fördern, Euch sieht man viel zu selten!


----------



## Nalecus (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte ebenfalls kleinere Schritte bei den Alterseigrenzungen sinvoll gefunden.

Das (bisherige) Ergebnis finde ich doch recht interessant, wenn auch (leider) abzusehen:
12 - 19 Jahre  	[ 903 ]  	** [41.25%]
20 - 29 Jahre 	[ 753 ] 	** [34.40%]
30 - 39 Jahre 	[ 326 ] 	** [14.89%]
40 - 49 Jahre 	[ 124 ] 	** [5.66%]

eine seehr junge community


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2008)

Nalecus schrieb:


> Ich hätte ebenfalls kleinere Schritte bei den Alterseigrenzungen sinvoll gefunden.
> 
> Das (bisherige) Ergebnis finde ich doch recht interessant, wenn auch (leider) abzusehen:
> 12 - 19 Jahre  	[ 903 ]  	** [41.25%]
> ...



Was heisst hier "seehr junge community"? Ich find das doch eher positiv, wiviele Ü20 Spieler es bei WoW hat. Schau Dir mal die Communities von anderen Onlinespielen an, da wirst Du zT 80% u20 finden oder noch mehr. Ausserdem hab ich ehrlich gesagt das Gefühl, dass das Alter schlicht so zunimmt, wie die Leute älter werden oder anders gesagt: So vor ca 10 Jahren hat der Boom in der Spielebranche angefangen. Damals gab es viele Teenager, die angefangen haben, Computerspiele zu spielen. Im Gegensatz dazu gab es eigentlich nur wenige Ü20 Spieler, da diese den PC eher als Arbeitswerkzeug betrachtet haben, als als Konsole oder Flipper-Ersatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt 10 Jahre später spielen viele der damaligen Leute immernoch, deshalb ist der prozentuale Vergleich bei 20-29 auch so hoch geworden. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es in 10 Jahren bei den 30-39 Jährigen wesentlich mehr Leute haben wird als jetzt. Schlussendlich wahrsage ich ausserdem, dass sich die Spieleranzahl im Verhältnis Teenager zu Twens in etwa 1zu1 einpendeln wird. Gesamthaft gesehn wirds jedoch wesentlich mehr Ü30 Spieler geben, bis irgendwann das Gros von heute (sprich 20-40) ins Altersheim kommen wird. Dann wirds übrigens exklusive Raids nur für Rentner geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (übrigens gibt es heute schon Chatrooms ausschliesslich für Leute die älter als 60 sind, also wirds mit den Spielen auch nicht mehr lange dauern).


Ahja Tante Edith meint übrigens ich solle noch erwähnen, dass ich mit diesem Post keine Antipathie gegenüber Teenagern zeigen will, sondern zum Ausdruck bringen will, wie positiv ich es finde, dass man mittlerweile die Computerspielebranche nicht mehr als "Spiele für Nicht-Erwachsene" betrachtet, sondern als Unterhaltungsmedium.


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. Oktober 2008)

zu den älteren zockern hier in der community... bin zwar auch erst 15 - bald 16 - bin aber auch immerhin mit C64 (bubble bobble) aufgewachsen... hach das warn noch zeiten wo man stunden gezockt hat weil man nit saven konnte und es einfach durch haben wollte ^^

muss auch noch sagen, ich benutz auch keine schimpfwörter gegen andere spieler wenn sie sich blöd anstellen, ich sag denen einfach meine kritik (nicht irgendwie - du scheiss noob verpiss dich du spassti versaust sowieso alles) sondern immer konstruktiv bleiben und den anderen versuchen es zu erklären. meist funktioniert das auch und derjenige versuchts nochmal und schaffts letztendlich auch!

mfg


ps.:

Dieser Post soll zeigen das man nicht jeden "Teenie" als Wörterbuch mit nur schimpfwörtern in jeglicher ausführung und jene die dieses wissen auch gebrauchen abstempeln soll. Ich habe eine Richtig gute Lehrstelle gefunden und werde nun IT-Techniker und weiß einfach schon als kleiner Bersch wie man sich  zu benehmen hat! Achja - Bin aus Österreich! ;-)


----------



## Tennissen (31. Oktober 2008)

Tach erstmal...

also jetzt muss ich mich ja doch noch einmal melden... ich habe gestern diese Umfrage erstellt und habe gehofft ein wenig Zulauf zu bekommen...

Dass nun weit über 2000 User abgestimmt haben, noch viel öfter dieser Thread aufgerufen wurde und zudem eine
mittlerweile auf der 19ten Seite angekommene sehr kontruktive Diskussion mit vielen (insbesondere im Retro-Bereich angesiedelten) Unterpunkten entstanden ist, finde ich absolut klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mich aber noch weitaus mehr freut ist die Tatsache, dass kaum geflamed wird und wir trotz (oder gerade wegen?!) der
reichhaltig vertretenen Jugend, die sich klasse mitbeteiligt, kein "Alt *gegen* Jung" sondern ein "Alt *mit* Jung" in diesem Thread finden.

Also: Wer sagt jetzt dass uns die "Kiddies" - verzeiht mir die Bezeichnung - das WOW-Leben unnötig schwer machen?? 

Ich für meinen Teil empfinde die ganze Diskussion ob jemand eine schwache Rechtschreibung hat mehr als müßig... und ich stelle *wirklich* fest dass ich mich mit den WOW - Kids genauso gern unterhalte wie mit den WOW - Opas (zu denen ich ja nun zähle).

Übrigens: Kann sich einer von Euch noch an diese Karamel-Riegel erinnern??? Caramac hiessen die... ich hab gehört die soll es wieder geben... und ich find sie nirgendwo...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haro3777 (31. Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen,

mein alter ist nicht schwer zu erraten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jahrgang 1977 und leider 4 Tage zu früh geboren. :-) 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es soviel Spieler Ü30 gibt. Vor allem das der berreich jenseits der 40 noch abgedekt wird. finde ich gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

habe auch noch einen:

load"$",8

und dann 

list

und dann 

z.b.   load"wow",8,1

bin mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob das alles so richtig war. ist hat bereits eine gewisse zeit her.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. Oktober 2008)

hehe ^^

glaub schon das richtig war!

mfg


----------



## Grimmbarth (31. Oktober 2008)

...na gut - bin Jahrgang 70 - und auch ein alter Sack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primus Pilus (31. Oktober 2008)

haro3777 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein alter ist nicht schwer zu erraten.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

genau...

load"$",8 = Disketteninhaltsverzeichnis laden - brauchst aber nicht, wenn du den Programmnamen weißt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



load"wow",8,1 = lade Programm "wow" von Diskette und starte sofort.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Tünnemann72 (31. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich müssten wir "alten Säcke" einen eigenen Thread eröffnen ... schwelgen in der Vergangenheit ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin 19...also grad noch in die 80´s gerutscht (´89) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



n halbes Jahr noch, dann können wir neu abstimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yôk (31. Oktober 2008)

Am Anfang hat 20-29 überwogen jetzt zieht meine Gruppe alles ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haro3777 (31. Oktober 2008)

ich dachte mir doch, dass da noch einige wissen, wie man wow von einer dikette laden würde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (31. Oktober 2008)

haro3777 schrieb:


> ich dachte mir doch, dass da noch einige wissen, wie man wow von einer dikette laden würde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gibt WoW auch als Diskettenversion???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmmmmm...
bei meinen zur Zeit rund 16 GB Speicherbedarf (zumindest als ich das letzte mal kontrolliert hab)...
und mit den alten 3,5" Disketten die soweit ich mich richtig erinner 1,44 MB gefasst haben...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...komm ich auf etwa 11.111,111111... Disketten für WoW  !!!!1111einseinself   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nethe (31. Oktober 2008)

12-19 

90er Baujahr bin 17 und werde in 6 Tagen 18  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Es gibt WoW auch als Diskettenversion???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielleicht sinds ja Zip-Discs, da haben dann doch sage und schreibe 750 MB drauf Platz, wären dann nur noch 22 Zipdiscs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (31. Oktober 2008)

Na 22 sind immer noch nicht ganz wenig. Wenn ich nur an die 11 Disketten damals bei *Monkel Island 2* denke krieg ich schon wieder eine Retro-Kriese  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Payper (31. Oktober 2008)

Frische und knackige 24 Jahre

=)


----------



## Ahramanyu (31. Oktober 2008)

Hm... 'zwischen 12-19'.
*anklick und schmunzel*


----------



## bliblablu (31. Oktober 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur an die 11 Disketten damals bei *Monkel Island 2* denke krieg ich schon wieder eine Retro-Kriese
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war super! Vor allem auf dem Amiga ohne Festplatte. Erstmal alle Disketten nacheinander laden. Halbe Stunde später konnte man dann auch mal anfangen mit zocken...


----------



## pixeljedi (31. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Hm... 'zwischen 12-19'.
> *anklick und schmunzel*



mist..darauf hätte ich auch kommen können....

eyy..aber schummeln is nich...^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (31. Oktober 2008)

bliblablu schrieb:


> Das war super! Vor allem auf dem Amiga ohne Festplatte. Erstmal alle Disketten nacheinander laden. Halbe Stunde später konnte man dann auch mal anfangen mit zocken...



Monkey Island? Ne ne! Der erste Horror war Manica Mansion und Zak Mac Kracken mit ihren unheimlich vielen Disketten auf dem C-64! Und als dann Monkey Island nur auf dem Amiga rauskam bin ich auch umgestiegen! 

Später wurde dieses "bitte entfernen sie Diskette 35 aus dem Laufwerk und schauen sie entweder auf dem Diskettenstapel neben dem Laufwerk oder in einer ihrer Diskettenboxen mit 500 Disketten, die Diskette 3 die sie sonst nie brauchen und sicher verschlampert haben" sehr gut vom Pc übernommen.

Erst durfte man Dos draufspielen und dann Win 3.1


----------



## pandur0815 (31. Oktober 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Es gibt WoW auch als Diskettenversion???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hm, übertragen wir das Rechenbeispiel mal auf den good old Brotkasten ...

Eine SS Floppy Diskette (also die guten alten 5 1/4) hatte ca 650 Block Speicherplatz, was umgerechnet ca. 180 Byte ... (BYTE nicht KILOBYTE ^^) waren ... locht man das DING MIT EINEM LOCHER, konnte man die Kapazität auf unglaubliche 360 Byte verdoppeln! (Da haben teilweise 10-20 Spiele drauf gepasst ^^) - Wir brauchen also 3 Disketten für 1 Kbyte (K (ich weiß ist großzügig gerechnet, aber die ganzen 360 konnten eh nie vewendet werden).

16 GB ~ 16384 MB ~ 16777220 KB 

*rechner rauskram*

Um deine WoW Installation also auf C64er Disks zu bekommen braucht man nur schlappe 5.592.405 Diskette .. also knappe 5,5 Millionen Stück Oo


_*Bitte legen die Diskette 3.005.497 ein um mit der Installation fort zufahren*_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



R.I.P Brotkasten .. welcome modernes Zeitalter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith meint noch:
Bei einer Übertragungsrate von 330 Byte/s könnte das ne Weile dauern ^^

Nämlich:
52.060.209 Sekunden
oder
867670 Minuten
oder
14461 Stunden
oder 
602 Tage
oder
86 Wochen
oder
22 Monate
oder
1,8 Jahre

Für die Installation .. geht doch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (31. Oktober 2008)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> R.I.P Brotkasten .. welcome modernes Zeitalter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir werden dich nie vergessen! Auch wenn mein Casiotaschenrechner schon BubbleBobble drauf hat..... *wink*


----------



## Naxxun (31. Oktober 2008)

schlecht gemachte umfrage... du hättest die alterssprünge ruhig kleiner gestalten können denn 12 und 19 ist doch ein kleiner unterschied


----------



## alex1606 (31. Oktober 2008)

Naxxun schrieb:


> du hättest die alterssprünge ruhig kleiner gestalten können denn 12 und 19 ist doch ein kleiner unterschied



jep ich fühl mich mit 18 auch nicht mehr ganz den "kleinen"(nicht bös' gemeint^^) 12ern zugeordnet

da gibts teilweise enorme Unterschiede ;-)


----------



## Sonntagshut (31. Oktober 2008)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Nämlich:
> 52.060.209 Sekunden
> oder
> 867670 Minuten
> ...



Also ich hab jetzt net alles kontrolliert, aber 86 Wochen sind doch etwas mehr als 3 Monate ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und obwohl ich erst 22 bin, kenn ich noch die Installorgie bei Monkey Island 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man sind CDs ne tolle Erfindung gewesen ^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (31. Oktober 2008)

jahrgang 1966 und seit PONG infiziert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wer nicht weiß was pong ist, hier gibt es den passenden link:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pong

waren das noch zeiten, performance-probleme hatten wir damals nicht (aber auch keine performance)


----------



## Palladin (31. Oktober 2008)

ich habe gegen ende 1977 das licht der welt erblickt... präziese ausgedrückt: ich werde bald 31...


----------



## RudiRatlos (31. Oktober 2008)

auch jarhrgang 66......also gut gereift und neu infizierung vor 8 jahren auf dem gameqube
mit luigis mansion gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandur0815 (31. Oktober 2008)

Sonntagshut schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt net alles kontrolliert, aber 86 Wochen sind doch etwas mehr als 3 Monate ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm .. man sollte die Wochen durch 4 Teilen und nicht durch 30 O.o

Edit:
[...]
oder
86 Wochen
oder
22 Monate
oder 
1,8 Jahre


Besser ^^


----------



## Jemorail (31. Oktober 2008)

Tennissen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allerseits...
> 
> möglich mag es sein dass dieses Thema in irgendeiner Form bereits mal "diskutiert" wurde... gefunden habe ich jedenfalls nichts....
> 
> ...


ich bin 18 und eigl. kann ich (und konnte) immer gut mit der deutschen Sprache umgehen, aber ich denk mal so: viele Leute unterschätzen die 12-16 Jährigen... Klar, es gibt immer so komische Kiddies die sich als die obermegaoverr0xx0rs finden und die jeden als boon bezeichnen, die nicht ihrer Meinung sind.


----------



## Kneppe (31. Oktober 2008)

Salvdore schrieb:


> Ich bin 1991er , ganz interessante Umfrage bin schon gespannt was dabei rauskommt,
> 
> Mfg Salvdore



Bin auch einer von den 91ern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Um genau zu sein 17.

mfg n8wing


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2008)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Hm, übertragen wir das Rechenbeispiel mal auf den good old Brotkasten ...
> 
> Eine SS Floppy Diskette (also die guten alten 5 1/4) hatte ca 650 Block Speicherplatz, was umgerechnet ca. 180 Byte ... (BYTE nicht KILOBYTE ^^) waren ... locht man das DING MIT EINEM LOCHER, konnte man die Kapazität auf unglaubliche 360 Byte verdoppeln! (Da haben teilweise 10-20 Spiele drauf gepasst ^^) - Wir brauchen also 3 Disketten für 1 Kbyte (K (ich weiß ist großzügig gerechnet, aber die ganzen 360 konnten eh nie vewendet werden).
> 
> ...



3 Monate für ne Installation...irgendwie erinnert mich das an 56k-Modemzeiten oder noch frühere (wie hiess nochmal der Vorgänger? irgendwas mit ner 3?) wenn man sich *irgendwas* im Netz runterladen wollte...und Ende Monat musste man dann im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes den Preis dafür bezahlen: über die Telefonrechnung.



> waren das noch zeiten, performance-probleme hatten wir damals nicht (aber auch keine performance)


Tjoa, meine ersten echten Performanceprobleme hab ich erlebt, als ich Indiana Jones: Fate of Atlantis auf nem 286er installieren wollte. Bzw die Installation mit den 20 Disketten war ja kein Problem (nur nervig). Aber als ich mich dann im Spiel von der linken Bildschirmseite zur rechten Bildschirmseite bewegen wollte, dauerte das sage und schreibe 15 Minuten...tjo da bin ich dann wieder auf Low-Performance-Games wie Maniac Mansion umgestiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (31. Oktober 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> jahrgang 1966 und seit PONG infiziert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Allerdings war die Grafik da noch auf´s wesentliche beschränkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nix mit *blink*blink*pew*pew* ...was allerdings wohl kaum an dem Wollen der Entwickler gelegen hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (3. November 2008)

Tennissen schrieb:


> Tach erstmal...
> 
> also jetzt muss ich mich ja doch noch einmal melden... ich habe gestern diese Umfrage erstellt und habe gehofft ein wenig Zulauf zu bekommen...
> Was mich aber noch weitaus mehr freut ist die Tatsache, dass kaum geflamed wird und wir trotz (oder gerade wegen?!) der
> ...


ich finde den thread auch wirklich gut.ein schönes nebeneinander von Alt und Jung...
nur nochmal ein Zitat für die Nostalgiker(geht auch in meine Richtung) hier unter uns:in 15 Jahren ist Heute die gute alte Zeit...
es kommt immer drauf an was man aus seiner Zeit macht.jeder Zeitabschnitt hatte etwas positives und etwas negastives und was die alten an den jungen am meisten stört,ist...das man selbst nicht mehr dazugehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyLove (3. November 2008)

Yeah... BJ 83 ... meine Frau ist BJ. 77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf alten Pferden lernt man das Reiten!


----------



## Millijana (3. November 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> [...] Cola gab es immer nur aus den Unkaputtbahren
> Plastikflaschen. Der Verschluss war immer aus Kunststoff und nie aus
> Metall. Fanta in braunen Flaschen??? Cola in Glasflaschen??? Und dann nur
> ein Liter???


Kenn ich wohl ^^ und ich bin 82er Jahrgang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> ATARI ist für die
> meisten genauso weit weg wie Vinyl-Schallplatten. Sie haben nie einen
> Plattenspieler besessen. [


Als ich hatte ne Menge Schallplatten als Kind und auch nen Plattenspieler.. Da kann ich mich so gut dran erinnern weil mein Vater sich immer aufgeregt hat weil er ständig neie spitzen kaufen musste...


> Twix hat nie Raider geheißen und war auch nie "der Pausensnack".


Quark, das wurde doch erst ende der 80er geändert, und ich fand das damals voll doof, auch wenn ich das noch nie lecker fand.


> "Wetten Dass..." war immer mit Thomas Gottschalk.


Das stimmt allerdings, ich weiß zwar dass er das net schon von anbeginn der Zeit macht, aber gesehen.. ne.


> Sie haben
> einen Big Mäc noch nie aus einer Styropor-Verpackung gegessen.


Doch wenn man vr 10 Jahren in spanien nen Burger bestellt hat kam der in styropor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber alles in allem sehr lustig und dann doch viiele wahrheiten drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren_Taerar (3. November 2008)

78er und "wir sind nicht zu alt für den Scheiss" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. November 2008)

10 Input „bitte gib dein Alter ein“; A

20 If A < 20  goto 40 else goto 30

30 If A < 40 goto 60 else goto 80

40 Print “Sie sind ein Kiddy”

50 end

60 Print „Es besteht Hoffnung“

70 end

80 Print „…das waren noch Zeiten *Seufz*“

90 end


----------



## Primus Pilus (3. November 2008)

Naxxun schrieb:


> schlecht gemachte umfrage... du hättest die alterssprünge ruhig kleiner gestalten können denn 12 und 19 ist doch ein kleiner unterschied






alex1606 schrieb:


> jep ich fühl mich mit 18 auch nicht mehr ganz den "kleinen"(nicht bös' gemeint^^) 12ern zugeordnet
> 
> da gibts teilweise enorme Unterschiede ;-)




Hallo,

naja, bei einigen vielleicht, aber nicht bei allen, vor allem nicht zwangsläufig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: "Wetten daß..." war zu Beginn jahrelang mit Frank Elstner... der hat das auch erfunden.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## riggedi (3. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 10 Input „bitte gib dein Alter ein“; A


Geil, das ist doch der alte C64 Code, oder?

load "ohrensammler",8,1

Riggedi


----------



## Gerti (3. November 2008)

Azuriel schrieb:


> finds geil dass du die 12 - 19 jährigen in einen topf wirfst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jop, werde bald 19 und denke, zwischen 12/13 und 18/19 ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied ^.^


----------



## riggedi (3. November 2008)

Gerti schrieb:


> Jop, werde bald 19 und denke, zwischen 12/13 und 18/19 ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied ^.^


Tjaja, aber zwischen 20 und 29 ist es nicht anders!

Riggedi


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Geil, das ist doch der alte C64 Code, oder?
> 
> load "ohrensammler",8,1
> 
> Riggedi



Jop, gut erkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(wobei ich glaube, dass der "else" Befehlt erst mit dem Nachfolger eingeführt wurde (also geschummelt))


----------



## Primus Pilus (3. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jop, gut erkannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo,

glaube ich auch... war das nicht nur "if... then..." und falls nicht erfüllt, springt er automatisch in die nächste folgende Zeile... oder?

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Dryadris (3. November 2008)

Hätte ich nicht beim letzten Umzug mein C64 Handbuch weggeworfen, dann hätte ich euch das jetzt doch glatt sagen können *lach*
Das waren noch Zeiten gewesen mit dem C64 oder dem Amiga. Donkey Kong bis zum umfallen, Pong bis zum irre werden oder Tanks bis man nicht mehr wusste wohin^^
Erinnerungen an zig geschrottete Joysticks dank Wintergames und sich freuende Ärzte über Handgelenksbeschwerden *kicher*
Alles in allem eigentlich soooo lange nicht her und so alt simma auch wieder nicht und trotzdem sinnieren wir jetzt schon über "damals". Wie wird das erst, wenn wir mal 80 sind? *grübel*
Naja so als Mittsiebziger ist es ja so weit nicht mehr bis zur Rente XD


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. November 2008)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht beim letzten Umzug mein C64 Handbuch weggeworfen, dann hätte ich euch das jetzt doch glatt sagen können *lach*
> Das waren noch Zeiten gewesen mit dem C64 oder dem Amiga. Donkey Kong bis zum umfallen, Pong bis zum irre werden oder Tanks bis man nicht mehr wusste wohin^^



Ich war glaube ich damals der einzige in Deuschland (BRD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) der einen Commodore +4 besaß

Ein kurioses Nachfolgemodell zum C64, das werde Soft- noch Hardwaremäßig kompatibel zum C64 war (super Idee Commodore!)
Dafür hatte es ein vergleichsweise komfortables Basic mit Sprites (und dem Else Befehl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Scrätcher (3. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich war glaube ich damals der einzige in Deuschland (BRD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Graz!^^ Das ist ja noch besser wie mein C16! Immerhin war er mit seinem großen Bruder C64 kompatibel! Wenn auch nicht so Leistungsfähig!

War der Befehl für das Wechseln der Hintergrundfarbe nicht Poke 5812,3 oder so ähnlich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. November 2008)

Baujahr 93 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

Baujahr '78


----------



## xsamg2 (3. November 2008)

Gehöre mit 19 wohl oder übel zu der jüngsten Gruppe.

Ich finde es aber etwas unpassend die 12-jährigen mit den 19-jährigen in einem Topf zu werfen, da es bei dieser Altersspanne doch massive Verhaltensunterschiede gibt.

Nichtsdestotrotz eine äußerst interessante Umfrage.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trowman (3. November 2008)

Also ich gehöre noch 5 Monate der 12-19er Gruppe an ^^


----------



## wýrm.. (14. Januar 2009)

<--- Jahrgang 1980


----------



## lotus06 (14. Januar 2009)

ich bin 77 er


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Januar 2009)

70 und aufwärts  	 [ 25 ]  	** [0.98%]

Alles klar -.-'


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Ebracosmo (14. Januar 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> 70 und aufwärts  	 [ 25 ]  	** [0.98%]
> 
> Alles klar -.-'
> 
> ...



Klar warum nicht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis zur Rente wird es weniger, Dann genießt man etwas die Rente, dann wird es langweilig und nun steigen die Zahlen wieder xD

---


<-- ich bin Jahrgang 81


----------



## -Zirâ- (14. Januar 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> 70 und aufwärts  	 [ 25 ]  	** [0.98%]
> 
> Alles klar -.-'
> 
> ...




Und dann am besten noch Nacht oder Blutelfe spielen *g*

<~Reiht sich mal bei 12-19 ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



18 <3


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (14. Januar 2009)

vierezwanzisch


----------



## Genmokai (14. Januar 2009)

Yagilrallae schrieb:


> Bei einer solchen Umfrage hätte ich es für interessanter empfunden, wenn die beiden jüngeren jahrgänge nochmals unterteilt geworden wären.
> z.b.:
> 12-16
> 17-22
> ...



naja die idee mit em unterilen ist ja gut, aber ich als jemand der 21 ist und damit am hinteren ende der skala habe nicht unbedingt lust mit 17jährigen in einen Topf geschmissen zu werden. da liegen welten dazwischen...


----------



## Foobär (14. Januar 2009)

Tennissen schrieb:


> Nun stellt sich mir die Frage: Wie alt sind denn nun die WOW - Spieler so im Schnitt...


.. und misst hier aber die Altersverteilung der Forenbesucher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (14. Januar 2009)

Genmokai schrieb:


> naja die idee mit em unterilen ist ja gut, aber ich als jemand der 21 ist und damit am hinteren ende der skala habe nicht unbedingt lust mit 17jährigen in einen Topf geschmissen zu werden. da liegen welten dazwischen...



Und ich gehöre zu den armen 19jährigen die mit 12jährigen in einen topf kommen auch ned besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zwischen 17 und 21 find ich liegt kein so extremer Unterschied wie zwischen 12 !! (6 Klasse) und 19 (Ausbildung,Studium, evt. sogar schon ne Kind).


----------



## Ghosar (14. Januar 2009)

... einer von den guten 68ern.

Das Alter meiner Gruppenmitglieder ist mir egal. Die meisten Spieler/innen sind OK. Schwarze Schafe findet man ja überall. Darauf auf das Alter zu schließen ist etwas zu flach. 

Ich hatte mal ein Gildenmitglied das 17 war. Soviel wissen über Talente, Spieldynamik, Bosse usw. habe ich nie wieder gefunden. Dabei war er nie überheblich und hat jedem seine Meinung gelassen. 

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es da die Typen die permanent rumjumpen, kochstellen aufstellen und sich daran setzen, Zugfahren aber nie zuhören. Wenn es dann darum geht "Butter bei die Fische zu geben", haben sie kein Buff-food, nicht mehr genug Munition, müssen reparieren und was weiss ich noch. Auch hier gilt durch alle Altersstufen findest du sie.

Wenn mir ein Char zu doof kommt bleibt mir ja immer noch /ignore. Da muss es dann aber schon dick kommen.

Happy looting

Ron


----------



## SilverGER (14. Januar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Graz!^^ Das ist ja noch besser wie mein C16! Immerhin war er mit seinem großen Bruder C64 kompatibel! Wenn auch nicht so Leistungsfähig!
> 
> War der Befehl für das Wechseln der Hintergrundfarbe nicht Poke 5812,3 oder so ähnlich?
> 
> ...



Neumodisches Hexenwerk! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hatte vor dem C64 einen Sinclair ZX81 mit Gummi-Tastatur, auf dem ein Spiel
(so ne Art Mondlandung) ohne Grafik lief, also nur mit Zahlen^^


----------



## Lisko34 (14. Januar 2009)

Habe mich am 20.12.1991 um ca. 20:13 uhr dazu durchgerungen mal einen blick nach draußen zu werfen.
Sprich ich bin einer der glücklichen 12-19 Jährigen.


Habs seit dem nicht bereut!!!


Mfg Lisko


----------



## Tennissen (14. Januar 2009)

SilverGER schrieb:


> Neumodisches Hexenwerk!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



NEIN! Du kennst den Sinclair ZX81 noch???? Den Baukasten??? loooool... DEN hatte ich auch.... und ich meine ich kann mich an das Spiel auch noch erinnern... ich meine aber doch, dass es dafür eine klasse Schachsimulation gab... wie war das gleich? Das sind ja klasse Erinnerungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilverGER (14. Januar 2009)

Na klar!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das Schachprogramm hatte ich auch, war unter 1K,
und dafür sensationell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hatte den ZX81 allerdings
nicht als Bausatz, sondern als Fertiggerät gekauft, war
so um die 400DM wenn ich mich recht erinnere, oder?


----------



## Syrics (14. Januar 2009)

14...

Die 12 und 18 jährigen in 'einen Topf zu werfen' finde ich auch recht unpassend.

(Ich bin selbsternanntes 'nicht-Kiddy'......Also bitte nicht flamen.)

Hab da eine Theorie: Die meisten Menschen unter 15-16 jahren sind mit verschissenem TV-Humor aufgewachsen und finden somit jeden Kinderkack lustig. (Lautes Lachen im Unterricht, Federtasche runterschmeißen, schlagen, sowas halt.) Ab 15-16 Werden dann meistens andere sachen im Leben wichtig anstelle von Pseudo Gangster-verhalten.

Es gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen. Überal. Nur leider dominiert der Teil der 'Hirnlosen'(Ich nenne sie einfach mal Zombies). (Auch Ausnahmen im Fehrnsehen. Z.B Dr.House 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder Amerikanische Sit-Coms und dergleichen finde ich nicht sehr 'Verhaltens-schädigend')


In der WoW sind Kiddys mit Pseudo-Gangsteren -Zombies- vergleichbar. Vorurteile bestehen. (Wenn man nen Idioten in Alpha-Jacke baggyhosen und Handymusik entdeckt, weiß man dass man sich schnellstmöglich entfernen sollte. Vorurteile sind böse! Aber in welchem Fall hatte man bisher Unrecht mit seiner Vermutung?) Bei Kiddys ist es so: Sie fallen durch ihr Verhalten auf, jedoch nicht durch ihr aussehen (Wie auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Zombies durch ihr Aussehen, und durch ihr Verhalten. 

Mit der Tatsache dass ihr den Zombie sehen könnt, könnt ihr schätzen wie alt er ist. Bei einem Kiddy könnt ihr dies NICHT schätzen.

So sollte euch klar werden, dass es töricht, dumm, überheblich und ziemlich 'Kiddyhaftes' verhalten ist, das Alter NUR anhand des Verhaltens zu schätzen und somit jedem der sich im gleichen oder nahem Jahrgang befindet, auf eine geistige Ebene eines Zombies zu stellen, und ihn somit warscheinlich zu beleidigen.

MfG Syrics


Ich hoffe ich konnte euch dazu bewegen das nächste mal darüber nachzudenken, wenn ihr daran denkt jemanden als 12-jähriges Kiddy zu betiteln.


----------



## Tennissen (14. Januar 2009)

SilverGER schrieb:


> Na klar!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, das war so in etwa der Preis... hach und dann kam ja die eierlegende Wollmilchsau... der C64... 1300DM... mit Kassettenlaufwerk, Turbobooster (damit die Kassette sich schneller drehte)... einer Software (quasi ein ADD-ON  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mit der man sich die Stellen merken konnte wo auf der Kassette welches Spiel war ^^

UND nicht zu vergessen das 5 1/4" - Floppylaufwerk *schwärm*

Hach die jungen wissen gar net was ihnen entgeht/entgangen ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die ersten Programme in BASIC geschrieben (IF PEEK (54272) = 1 THEN POKE 1024,0 (1)) ^^
Und irgendwann hatte ich mein selbstgeschriebenes Rallyegame... führe ein Pluszeichen durch eine "Strasse" die durch zwei Sternchen dargestellt wird und sich per Zufall aufbaut (INTEGER-Funktion).... loooooooooool



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinchiller (14. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin 1996er.....aber nicht alle die 12 sind nennen ihr Chars ImbaRoxxor blablabla^^
Es gibt auchnoch normale 12 Jährige.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TonicEye (14. Januar 2009)

<------ In der Goldenen Mitte 76er Jahrgang


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (14. Januar 2009)

Bin ein 91er Modell ^-^ (17 für alle die net rechnen wollen ^^)


----------



## Mystic_Blue (14. Januar 2009)

/Klugsch.....modus on


Tennissen schrieb:


> Ja, das war so in etwa der Preis... hach und dann kam ja die eierlegende Wollmilchsau... der C64... 1300DM... mit Kassettenlaufwerk, Turbobooster (damit die Kassette sich schneller drehte)... einer Software (quasi ein ADD-ON
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tzzzz.. Die Kassette drehte sich nicht schneller, die Aufzeichnung aufs Tape war nur eine andere. Die Inhaltverzeichnis-Software kenn ich auch noch. War eine witzige Zeit damals. 1300 DM übrigens komplett, mit Tape und Disk.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/Klugsch.....modus off

Ich zähl mich zu den "Mitvierzigern" und das Umfrageergebnis bestätigt meinen Erfahrungen im Spiel und hier im Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur die Menge der 70+-Abstimmungen kann ich nicht so ganz glauben.


----------



## Banload (14. Januar 2009)

Ich bin jetzt 78 aber kann nicht so schnell schreiben. Kurbeln und schreiben geht gleichzeitig nicht so schnell.


----------



## SilverGER (14. Januar 2009)

Hieß das nicht "Turbo Tape"? Und ja, die Drehzahl war gleich, aber die
Datenübertragung war viel schneller. Ich erinnere mich noch wie das
ohne Turbo Tape war, wir legten Donky Kong ein, und gingen in den
Keller Musik machen. Halbe Stunde später hochgekommen um zu sehen,
daß Kassette abgebrochen hat wegen Datenfehler, also gleiches Spiel
von vorne. Mit TT war das dann sensationell schneller, und erst recht
später mit der 5 1/4 Disk. Die hat man mit dem Locher bearbeitet, und
konnte dann beide Seiten benutzen^^ Es gab für 5 DM auch eine Zange
zu kaufen, die den Ausschnitt immer an der richtigen Stelle gestanzt hat.

Hach... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystic_Blue (14. Januar 2009)

SilverGER schrieb:


> Die hat man mit dem Locher bearbeitet, und
> konnte dann beide Seiten benutzen^^ Es gab für 5 DM auch eine Zange
> zu kaufen, die den Ausschnitt immer an der richtigen Stelle gestanzt hat.
> 
> ...


Die Zange war aber nur was für "Weicheier". Echte Freaks haben die mit einer Schere oder einem Skalpell selbst geschnitten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und stimmt, TurboTape...TurboBoost war der typ mit dem brabbelnden Wagen...Ungefähr zu gleichen Zeit...


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. Januar 2009)

Nunja das ergebnis ist nicht überraschend, alle die auf 70 gedrückt habn kann man sowieso aussortieren^^ nur aus jux draufdrücker^^
<-93 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


allerdings hätte ich


11-14/15
14/15-19
denn 14+ wird man schon reifer ^^


----------



## Phash (14. Januar 2009)

Baujahr: 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein erster war n 486er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


486 DX/2 66 mit 4MB RAM, 430MB WechselFestplatte, ne cirrus logic GraKa mit 1 MB Ram und nem dual(!) speed CD-RomLaufwerk. 3.5" und 5.25" Laufwerk - hardcore!

aber hab bei der Nachbarin an nem C64 mit rumgebastelt und gezockt :> 

und bei nem Kumpel auf nem Amiga mit 2(!) Bildschirmen Ballerburg bis zur Vergasung gedaddelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coolrambo (14. Januar 2009)

18 INC !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lynglyng (14. Januar 2009)

Bin 91er jahrgang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (14. Januar 2009)

Baujahr ´72


----------



## Valarus (14. Januar 2009)

Für das Diskettenlaufwerk des C64 gab auch einen Beschleuniger.
Soweit ich mich erinner hieß das Teil "Turbotrans" und verdoppelte die Lesegeschwindigkeit.

Oooh Gott ist das ewig her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dann kam die gute Amiga 500 zeit *invergangenheitschwelge*


----------



## Xtremchen (14. Januar 2009)

Baujahr 83 da wo die Welt noch in Ordnung war

Gruss an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IwanNI (14. Januar 2009)

Oha, 40% bei den 12-19 jährigen! o.O

Mich findet ihr aber auch nur knapp daräuber; Baujahr 87


----------



## ceelena (14. Januar 2009)

ich ordne mich,dank baujahrs 85,dann mal bei den 20-29 jährigen ein :9 

immer wieder interessant zu sehen bzw zu lesen wie das alter skaliert


----------



## Treppe (14. Januar 2009)

lol ich bin 15 ^^ hätte nicht gedacht das so "viele" über 40 das zocken xD ... aber naja du hast in der umfrage bestimmt 50% der stimmen nicht erfasst das es keine kategorie 11 oder jünger gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damiane (14. Januar 2009)

Ich bin Jahrgang 80.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenas (14. Januar 2009)

Man hätte 12-19 auf jeden Fall nocheinmal unterteilen sollen.

<- Baureihe '90


----------



## principal (14. Januar 2009)

<--------  zarte 25   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    genauer 01.04.1983


----------



## Kater Karlo (14. Januar 2009)

Ich werf mich dann mal in den Topf mit den 12-19 Jährigen, obwohl das auch mir ein wenig krass vorkommt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG KK


----------



## SilverGER (14. Januar 2009)

Valarus schrieb:


> Für das Diskettenlaufwerk des C64 gab auch einen Beschleuniger.
> Soweit ich mich erinner hieß das Teil "Turbotrans" und verdoppelte die Lesegeschwindigkeit.
> 
> Oooh Gott ist das ewig her
> ...



Hieß das nicht Turbo Load? Es musste immer zuerst nach dem Einschalten
geladen werden, und war dann bis zum Ausschalten aktiv. Alternativ gab
es aber auch Hardware Module zum Cheaten, die "nebenbei" auch die 1541
beschleunigten - war mir damals aber immer zu teuer. Ein feature war, daß 
man Programme "einfrieren" konnte.

Man stelle sich vor, in der Ini wird der Boss einfach eingefroren, und man
kloppt munter darauf los bis er fast down ist. Dann geht es weiter mit 10
Lebenspunkten, und mit nem 1-Hit einer Angel liegt er im Dreck^^


----------



## jemiel (14. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, überrascht es mich, dass die Mehrzahl 12-19 angibt( wozu ich mich auch zähle)  Und 39 über 70 Jährige habe ich auch nicht erwartet:-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timme19 (14. Januar 2009)

Serenas schrieb:


> Man hätte 12-19 auf jeden Fall nocheinmal unterteilen sollen.
> 
> <- Baureihe '90



Kann ich so mal unterschreiben =). Jahrgang 1990 ist doch eh der Beste überhaupt ...


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (14. Januar 2009)

18.10.1987


----------



## Migel  baaam (14. Januar 2009)

Nice Thread!

Ich bin Jahrgang 1995,also 13

Bin mal gespannt wie viele mich Flamen werden.


Grüße Migel


----------



## claet (14. Januar 2009)

jemiel schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, überrascht es mich, dass die Mehrzahl 12-19 angibt( wozu ich mich auch zähle)  Und 39 über 70 Jährige habe ich auch nicht erwartet:-)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass 1% der Buffies über 70 ist .. das ist eher das Prozent Idioten die es überall gibt ..

Bei den 4 (oder wieviele warens) über 60 jährigen bin ich schon skeptisch, kanns mir aber noch vorstellen.


----------



## the Huntress (14. Januar 2009)

'94 und mittlerweile bin ich nicht mehr die Jüngste von mein Server. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystic_Blue (14. Januar 2009)

SilverGER schrieb:


> Alternativ gab
> es aber auch Hardware Module zum Cheaten, die "nebenbei" auch die 1541
> beschleunigten - war mir damals aber immer zu teuer. Ein feature war, daß
> man Programme "einfrieren" konnte.
> ...


Neee, ganz so war das nicht. Man konnte das spiel mittendrin anhalten und dann den Computer ausschalten, sozusagen ein Ruhezustand. Aber das Modul war damals wirklich hammerteuer. 

Ich hatte damals ein Schnittstellenmodul für den C64, damit konnte man anstatt mit 9600 kbit/sek mit 115 000 kbit/s mit Modems in die damals noch klitzekleine Onlinewelt. Ach, und die Software konnte man damals noch selber abtippen.... 



			
				Timme19 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich so mal unterschreiben =). Jahrgang 1990 ist doch eh der Beste überhaupt ...


Das kann auch nur einer sagen der die guten alten 80er nicht miterlebt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fraudani (14. Januar 2009)

Kater schrieb:


> Ich werf mich dann mal in den Topf mit den 12-19 Jährigen, obwohl das auch mir ein wenig krass vorkommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich kann zwar verstehen, dass sich ein 19jähriger nicht mit einem 12jährigen in einen Topf werfen lassen möchte, weil da doch schon ein großer Unterschied ist bzw. sein sollte. Aber sie gehören nun mal zur Fraktion der Teenager. Und davon abgesehen müsste man dann derartige Unterteilungen bei allen unter 30 machen. Denn mit 29 hätte ich auch nicht mit einer 20jährigen verglichen werden wollen, denn mit 29 ist man kurz vor den 30ern und mit 20 hat man gerade mal das Teenagerleben hinter sich. Also wenn schon noch mal unterteilt, dann z. B. 12-15, 16-19, 20-24, 25-29 und dann 30er, 40er usw. 

Ich gehöre übrigens zur Kategorie 30-39 und hätte nicht gedacht, dass die 12-19jährigen am Meisten vertreten sind. Ich hätte auf die 20-29jährigen getippt.


----------



## Animos93 (14. Januar 2009)

Ich bin 16 =) Nichts gegen alte Leute aber ich glaub nicht dass es über 30 Leute auf Buffed gibt die 70 Jahre als sind und WoW spielen... Da wollten sich sicher ein paar aus der Kategorie 4-11 Jahre einen Spass machen.


----------



## Loretos (14. Januar 2009)

Moin 

Bj. 71 

Damit in der Ü 30 Fraktion

Zum anderen Thema: C64 Amiga etc.
Bei mir hieß der KR 56 von VEB Robotron :-)
Ja auch bei uns gab es Basic programmierende Wilde.
Da die Datasette (hieß so bei uns) mit C64 Programmen nicht 1:1 lesbar war haben wir "Turm von Hanoi" und der gleichen umgeschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist irgend wie nett mal wieder drann zu denken an die Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Loretos


----------



## Kiluan (14. Januar 2009)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Ich bin 16 =) Nichts gegen alte Leute aber ich glaub nicht dass es über 30 Leute auf Buffed gibt die 70 Jahre als sind und WoW spielen... Da wollten sich sicher ein paar aus der Kategorie 4-11 Jahre einen Spass machen.


Oder 1-99
Wobei nein soweit denken ja viele nicht und Vorurteile sind hier eine einfache Lösung...


----------



## xri (14. Januar 2009)

bj    58    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


xri


----------



## Kovacs (14. Januar 2009)

ganz interessant, mal gespannt ob sich das noch ändert wenns draußen dunkel wird und hausaufgaben gemacht werden müssen. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, finds toll das viele jüngere dabei sind (selbst 73er), aber die kategorie 12-19 mit dem anteil hat mich etwas erschreckt, da ich wohl gehofft hatte, dass es etwas gleichmäßiger verteilt ist (klar eher dicker batzen unten). 
Naja, wenigstens wundern einen jetzt 99 von 100 threads und deren inhalt nur noch halbsoviel wie vorher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piona (14. Januar 2009)

Baujahr 89 werd dieses jahr schon 20  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xDarKy (14. Januar 2009)

Bj. 86 sprich 20-29 =)

Hätte eher gedacht das 2/3 der Spieler im Bereich 12-19 liegen.


----------



## Semetor (14. Januar 2009)

18 =)


----------



## tschilpi (14. Januar 2009)

Ich gehöre mit 12 wohl zur jüngsten Altersklasse, WoW spiele ich jedoch schon seit einem Jahr und länger. (Also 11 Jahre) 
Habe schon früher bei F2P Games mitgemacht und daher den Umgang in MMORPGs gelernt - wohl einer der wenigen, denke ich.


----------



## RaDon27 (14. Januar 2009)

21, netmehr lang und ich bin 22... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schnitt999 (14. Januar 2009)

ich denke, dass die stimmen von den über 70 nicht mit der wirklichen anzahl übereinstimmen. Da fühlten sich wohl welche coooooll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 =)

ich gehöre ebenfalls zur jüngsten aletrsklasse


----------



## Hean (14. Januar 2009)

> Ich gehöre mit 12 wohl zur jüngsten Altersklasse, WoW spiele ich jedoch schon seit einem Jahr und länger. (Also 11 Jahre)
> Habe schon früher bei F2P Games mitgemacht und daher den Umgang in MMORPGs gelernt - wohl einer der wenigen, denke ich.



Ich bin auch erst 13 und spiele WoW hab einen 73 Dk
, bin tank und bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner beschwert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also viele denken alles unter 14 hat nix drauf.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## notoes (14. Januar 2009)

@ über mir...ich denke alle unter 18 haben nix drauf^^ 

bin 24 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (14. Januar 2009)

notoes schrieb:


> @ über mir...ich denke alle unter 18 haben nix drauf^^
> 
> bin 24
> 
> ...


Es ist wohl wahrscheinlich, dass die Chance einen fähigen Spieler zu finden prozentual niedriger wird je jünger er ist.
Doch solltest du wissen, im Internet (wo man auch so oft Anonym unterwegs ist) zählen andere Faktoren als das Alter - und deshalb kann dies auch auf ältere Spieler zutreffen!
Ich denke es ist auch dir aufgefallen, dass es junge Spieler gibt die sich wesentlich besser benehmen als so manche Erwachsene, stimmt's?


----------



## Frankyb (14. Januar 2009)

Tja ich bin 42 jahre alt
Baujahr 1966


----------



## Dagøn (14. Januar 2009)

http://www.loaditup.de/files/314635.bmp
Dazu muss man nichts mehr sagen.


----------



## Reschmet (14. Januar 2009)

16 !!! 

Bei mir fängt das Leben grade erst an. (WoW habe ich mit 15 angefangen)

@ Dadon: die meisten davon werden wohl zwischen 16 und 19 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asarion (14. Januar 2009)

Hmm, ich bin Baujahr 1977... also ganze 32 Jahre alt.

Und manchmal komme ich mir für WoW zu alt vor, wenn ich das Benehmen da so sehe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BulletformyValentine (14. Januar 2009)

92´ bester Jahrgang^^


----------



## Trust78 (14. Januar 2009)

Bin 30


----------



## BulletformyValentine (14. Januar 2009)

XBiggX schrieb:


> Wir haben das W:O:A


Was ich auch als wichtiger als die WM ansehe


----------



## Elpidio (14. Januar 2009)

35, Baujahr 1973


----------



## Eriya (14. Januar 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Es ist wohl wahrscheinlich, dass die Chance einen fähigen Spieler zu finden prozentual niedriger wird je jünger er ist.
> Doch solltest du wissen, im Internet (wo man auch so oft Anonym unterwegs ist) zählen andere Faktoren als das Alter - und deshalb kann dies auch auf ältere Spieler zutreffen!
> Ich denke es ist auch dir aufgefallen, dass es junge Spieler gibt die sich wesentlich besser benehmen als so manche Erwachsene, stimmt's?


./sign

© 1990 (&#8776; 18 Jahre)
Als Vertreter der niedrigsten hier aufgeführten Altersklasse wird mir beim Behandeln dieses Themas immer wieder aufs Neue merkwürdig zumute, da sich die gesamte Community in ein Lager der Schwarz-Weiss-Denker ("_jung=kiddie_") und ein Lager der etwas toleranteren Spieler zu spalten scheint. Und als 18jähriger befindet man sich aus Sicht der selbsternannten "Erwachsenen" nunmal noch im Kiddie-Alter.

Dies stört mich zwar im Allgemeinen nicht gross, da ich mich in-Game noch nicht im High-End-Bereich befinde, wo scheinbar das Alter auch noch eine Rolle zu spielen scheint. Und was muss denn da in den Köpfen vieler xenophobischen Raidleiter vor sich gehen? "Ich will keine zu jungen Pixelanimationen in meiner Gilde"?
... aber in all den Fällen, als "zu" junge Spieler erst nach Monaten aus der Gilde entlassen wurden - und dies nicht etwa aufgrund schlechter Qualitäten im Gameplay, sondern des Alters - stellt sich doch im Endeffekt die Frage: "Wer ist mehr Kiddie: der GL oder der/die Junge?"

Nichtsdestotrotz: Interessante Umfrage, zeigt mal wieder auf, dass WoW nicht zwangsläufig an ein bestimmtes Alter gebunden ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_(auch nicht 18+...)_


eure Eri


Edith wird gleich hereinkommen und der Buffed.de-Ban-Administration ihr berüchtigtes Kuchenblech um die Ohren hauen, sollte der oben aufgeführte User, welcher sich innerhalb von _einer_ Stunde auf 100 Kommentare hochspammt, nicht gleich in seine virtuellen Schranken gewiesen werden.

... und sie kam gerade wieder herein, schaute ins Forum und legte ihr Blech zufrieder zur Seite.


----------



## Crywalda (15. Januar 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Es ist wohl wahrscheinlich, dass die Chance einen fähigen Spieler zu finden prozentual niedriger wird je jünger er ist.
> Doch solltest du wissen, im Internet (wo man auch so oft Anonym unterwegs ist) zählen andere Faktoren als das Alter - und deshalb kann dies auch auf ältere Spieler zutreffen!
> Ich denke es ist auch dir aufgefallen, dass es junge Spieler gibt die sich wesentlich besser benehmen als so manche Erwachsene, stimmt's?



Das hast du sehr schön gesagt!
Ich stimme dir 100% zu und es zeigt  mir wieder einmal, das nicht zwangsläufig "Kinder" auch "Kiddies" sein müssen!!!

Noch etwas zu "Diskriminierung" gewisser Altergruppen:
Wenn festgestellt wird, dass man über 50 ist, wird man plötzlich in einer Gruppe nicht mehr benötigt, der Raid ist voll oder in der Gilde nicht mehr für "voll" genommen.
Da ich davon so langsam die Nase voll habe, spiele ich fast nur noch für mich alleine oder mit meinen eigenen Kindern.
Ab und zu gehe ich mit einer random group in eine heroische Instanz, aber ich werde nie wieder jemandem mein wahres Alter sagen, weil ich keine Lust mehr habe feststellen zu müssen, dass man als ü50 in die Eckle gesteckt wird, die "Noob" heißt.


----------



## FonKeY (15. Januar 2009)

ich denke die umfrage ist leicht verfälscht da bestimmt jemand als "gag"...70+ angegeben hat obwohl er nicht so alt ist...aber trotzdem nette idee


----------



## Amokee (15. Januar 2009)

Servus!

Bin Jahrgang 1967 - also ein alter Sack

Grüße


----------



## Harkor (15. Januar 2009)

Ich spiele zusammen mit meinem Sohn, unser Durchschnittsalter ist 30.
Er ist 14  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scissor (15. Januar 2009)

... und ich dachte ich könnte den Alterspokal hier gewinnen. Bj= 1960 :-)


----------



## Frankx (15. Januar 2009)

Jahrgang 1990 Lässt grüßen


----------



## Tünnemann72 (15. Januar 2009)

Ich vollende im Februar schon das 37igste Lebensjahr ... das geht irgendwie immer schneller, je älter man wird  ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pvenohr (15. Januar 2009)

Ach du Schande, das derzeitige Ergebnis erklärt natürlich einiges. Aber ist der Bereich von 12 - 19 Jahren nicht etwas grob gewählt?

Die letzte Antwort ist natürlich Humbug, da die Leute welche sie angeklickt haben immer noch genug Interesse am Thema hatten um hier hereinzuschauen *und *an der Umfrage teilzunehmen.


----------



## Davatar (15. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub an dem Tag an dem ich mich das erste mal in nem Forum mit nem >2000er Modell "unterhalte" werde ich mich aus den Forenbereichen zurückziehen. Wer den Beinahe-Weltuntergang am Millennium nicht erlebt hat kann man eh nicht ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DAS war noch was, als weltweit die Computer explodiert sind, der Strom ausgefallen ist, sich der Himmel blutrot gefärbt hat und die Reiter der Apokalypse...äh...ja...oder so...
Ansonsten ist es klar dass jeder 12-19-Jährige hier meint man müsse seine Gruppe separieren da seine Altersklasse ja total anders ist als die drumherum (und den älteren Modellen gehts da scheinbar ähnlich). Nunja, man empfindet seine Altersklasse immer als speziell, egal ob man nun 15, 25 oder 55 Jahre alt ist. Immer heisst es "Nein, da kann man mich nicht einreihen, da liegen WELTEN dazwischen! Ich bin viel reifer/noch lange nicht so alt wie die XYer"
Schlussendlich passen die Kategorien hier wunderbar.


----------



## Carisha (15. Januar 2009)

Ich hab den Thread mit seinen 26 Seiten nicht ganz durchgelesen. 

Aber wollte dennoch darauf hinweisen. dass hier eigentlich das Alter der buffed-Community ermittelt wird und nicht das Alter der WoW-Spieler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calandor (15. Januar 2009)

Baujahr 77  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allvis (15. Januar 2009)

Carisha schrieb:


> Ich hab den Thread mit seinen 26 Seiten nicht ganz durchgelesen.
> 
> Aber wollte dennoch darauf hinweisen. dass hier eigentlich das Alter der buffed-Community ermittelt wird und nicht das Alter der WoW-Spieler.
> 
> ...


Naja eigentlich von beiden


----------



## Iodun (15. Januar 2009)

mich hat man 1978 gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (15. Januar 2009)

´72 <<< bester Jahrgang^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzushi (15. Januar 2009)

Über die, die hier über die Jüngeren herziehen:
Komischerweise fällt mir im Spiel immer auf, dass gerade die Jüngeren (12-18) manchmal sogar mehr Vernunft, Hilfsbereitschaft und orthographische Kenntnisse zeigen als manche 18+.
Ich habe schon einige 18+ getroffen, die ich vom Verhalten bzw. der Ausdruckweise her für gerade mal 10 gehalten habe.
So auch 14 jährige, bei denen ich dachte, sie seien älter, weil sie sich wesentlich freundlicher/deutlicher ausdrücken konnten.
Deswegen sollte man das nicht nach Alter pauschalisieren, wie die Leute spielen/sich im Spiel benehmen.
Es gibt in allen Altersgruppen gute als auch schlechte Spieler.

Bin übrigens 22.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (15. Januar 2009)

Mitzushi schrieb:


> Über die, die hier über die Jüngeren herziehen:
> Komischerweise fällt mir im Spiel immer auf, dass gerade die Jüngeren (12-18) manchmal sogar mehr Vernunft, Hilfsbereitschaft und orthographische Kenntnisse zeigen als manche 18+.
> Ich habe schon einige 18+ getroffen, die ich vom Verhalten bzw. der Ausdruckweise her für gerade mal 10 gehalten habe.
> So auch 14 jährige, bei denen ich dachte, sie seien älter, weil sie sich wesentlich freundlicher/deutlicher ausdrücken konnten.
> ...



So sieht es aus -- habe ich auch bisher so erlebt


----------



## Yagilius (15. Januar 2009)

17  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preform (15. Januar 2009)

Fast schon fies gewählt, deine "Altersgruppen" ^^
Bin mit 19 noch bei den 12 Jährigen dabei? Oo


----------



## Jay144 (15. Januar 2009)

Baujahr '84
im April wird's 'nen Vierteljahrhundert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noboru (15. Januar 2009)

Exomia schrieb:


> 86 Jahrgang und das seid gut 22 Jahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


www.seit-seid.de/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blessworth (15. Januar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Aha, du bist wahrscheinlich einer von denen, oder? Lern mal was passendes zu schreiben und beleidig nicht nur andere Leute...
> Und Tante Edith meint: Du bist überhaupt nicht lustig!


Es handelt sich hierbei um eine (nicht sehr schmeichelhafte) Einschätzung, aber Beleidigung kann ich keine entdecken.




Apokalypse08 schrieb:


> Denke mal, dass die Zahl der WoW - Spieler mit 20 Jahren sinkt, da die sich mehr auf Beruf und vielleicht sogar auf Familie konzentrieren möchten. Also habe ich für 12-19 Jahre gestimmt :-)
> 
> btw ich bin 15 und ist meine Schreibweiße nun assozial, oder könnt ihr sie nicht entziffern weil mein Wortschatz so begrenzt ist?
> 
> ...


In deiner leicht provokanten Frage befinden sich zwei recht peinliche Rechtschreibfehler. Hast du sonst noch Fragen bezüglich deines Auftretens?




Maxsta schrieb:


> Im Grundsatz schonmal nicht verkehrt, aber es ist allgemein bekannt, dass das Jahr 1974 das Beste war.
> 
> 1. Ich wurde in diesem Jahr geboren
> 2. wurden Wir&#8482; in diesem Jahr Fußballweltmeister
> ...


Nicht, dass ich dir bei der Aussage, das Jahr 1974 betreffend, widersprechen (aber auch nicht unbedingt zustimmen) wollte, was aber deinen Punkt 2 angeht: dieser Umstand zieht unser Geburtsjahr ganz schön nach unten...




L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, aber manchen Leuten ists egal wann Deutschland Fussball Weltmeister wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. oder Österreicher )
2. nö, der Sport passt schon - aber die Niederlande (bzw. Holland) waren die klar Besseren.




DJFranky schrieb:


> Satte 40 Jahre und bei weitem nicht der älteste der Gilde. Bei uns (über 90 Accounts) sind recht wenig jüngere. deshalb funktioniert die Gilde auch seit 2005 :-)
> 
> Übrigens: Ich mag meine beiden Kinder (zu jung für Wow^^), aber ich mag keine WoW-Kiddys und deren seltsame Kiddysprache...


ganz deiner Meinung - wobei ich die Bezeichnung "Kiddy" weniger auf das Alter, als mehr auf das Verhalten der betreffenden Person beziehe - und auch, wenn es manche rühmlichen Ausnahmen gar nicht gerne hören: meistens sind Kiddies auch tatsächlich der angedeuteten Altersgruppe angehörig.




Malakas schrieb:


> komm komm, so schlimm waren die 80ziger nun auch nicht. netzunterhemden in Neonfarben mit telefonkabeln sind doch mal sowas von stylisch ; )
> 
> okay die Musik war nur unter Drogeneinfluss erträglich ... aber es gab auch tolle Sachen ... mir fallen halt gerade keine ein ^^
> 
> Breakdance und hip hop


Heee... Queen, Paul Young, U2, Cyndi Lauper, ABBA, Madonna, Michael Jackson, Genesis, Nik Kershaw, Kajagoogoo, Modern Tal (autsch... editier' das gefälligst weg, Mann!)...
Ja, gut, die musikalische Offenbarung stellen vielleicht nicht alle aus dieser (noch lange fortsetzbaren Liste) dar, aber gute Musik gab es in den 80ern sehr wohl - wenn man auch bedenken muss, dass vieles ihren Ursprung in den 70ern hatte (ja, ich will mir nicht angewöhnen, '1970er' zu schreiben - das lässt uns sooooo viel älter aussehen).
Und nebenbei oute ich mich: ja, ich habe Modern Talking gehört - freiwillig. Ich war halt jung...




hanktheknife schrieb:


> Wieso Lüge, mir z.B. ist das egal, ich mag diesen Rummel nicht um die National-Elf, als ob nur Deutsche gut sind?


öh... "erfolgreich", nicht "gut"... und bevor die Flames losgehen: ja, ihr seid (leider) besser als wir - aber das macht euch noch lange nicht "gut".




mmm79 schrieb:


> früher waren die Sendezeiten im Fersehen um 24:00 aus, man sah noch die österr. Flagge (ORF1 + 2, was anderes kannte ich damals net) und dann wurde die Bundeshymne gespielt.
> Danach sah man nur mehr ein testbild


oder zwei... ein farbiges auf ORF1, eines in Grautönen auf ORF2 - wenn mich meine Erinnerung jetzt nicht trügt.



Und damit ich auch einen konstruktiven Beitrag liefern kann: ich bin 23 - und das schon zum 12. mal - zumindest fühle ich mich so... Jahrgang 1974.


----------



## Valarus (16. Januar 2009)

SilverGER schrieb:


> Hieß das nicht Turbo Load? Es musste immer zuerst nach dem Einschalten
> geladen werden, und war dann bis zum Ausschalten aktiv. Alternativ gab
> es aber auch Hardware Module zum Cheaten, die "nebenbei" auch die 1541
> beschleunigten - war mir damals aber immer zu teuer. Ein feature war, daß
> ...



Nein, "TurboTrans" war eine Hardwarebeschleunigung und mußte in das externe Laufwerk gebaut und verlötet werden.
Dabei blieb sogar ein Spalt am Gehäuse offen, weil das was groß war.
War "Sauteuer", aber ich mußte es haben und noch mehr Zeitungen austragen um es kaufen zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilverGER (16. Januar 2009)

Ach so, die HW-Erweiterung - die war mir zu teuer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer erinnert sich noch an diesen "Tunnel" "In Farbe", der
jedemal vor einer Sendung kam, die in Farbe ausgestrahlt wurde?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plattenbau (16. Januar 2009)

41 tendenz steigend


----------



## Xydor (16. Januar 2009)

80er Jahrgang.

Erste Konsole: Sega Master System
Erster PC: 486 DX/66

Das warn schon Zeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valarus (19. Januar 2009)

67er Jahrgang

Start mit C64, Amiga 500 und danach einem 386 SX 25 (mit einem Co-Prozessor *ggg*).
Dann die ganze Palette durch: 486DX100 / Pentium 1 mit 100 Mhz / Pentium2 233 und 450 Mhz / dann 1Ghz / 1,7 GHz / 3Ghz und hoffentlich bald 6,6Ghz.
Von den ganzen Graphikkarten, Soundkarten und Festplatten zu schweigen.
In den 90ern waren die Karten innerhalb von 3 Monaten schon fast veraltet.

Man war das ein teurer Spass bisher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hautbaer (19. Januar 2009)

Seit 1977 auf diesem Planeten tätig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevyr (19. Januar 2009)

ich bin 35


----------



## Devilyn (19. Januar 2009)

Hab mein " Auf-die-Welt-Freilass-Schein" 1986 bekommen^^

ergo noch gute 22 und ab Februar 23^^


----------



## Mace (19. Januar 2009)

1992 geboren und 16 jahre alt :-)


----------



## poTTo (19. Januar 2009)

<<<< since 1977 ......  >>>> also 31 XD


----------



## Marco901 (19. Januar 2009)

Mahlzeit,

Sehr interessante Umfrage...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich reihe mich bei 12-19 ein, naja bin aber Jahrgang '90... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Marco


----------



## Rongor (19. Januar 2009)

Am 21.03.1975 gedropped^^


----------



## deejay330 (19. Januar 2009)

Baujahr 1982------->16.03.


----------



## Torataba (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo 



Stimme dem zu, sehr interessante Umfrage...

Ich selber, bin seit letzten Freitag 44 Jahr alt und zocke WoW seit ca. einem Jahr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: Suche noch eine nette Horde Gilde auf Durotan!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YasoNRX (19. Januar 2009)

Hi bin seit letzter woche sonntag 18 ^^ endlich volljährig ne ^^


----------



## Scourge TH (19. Januar 2009)

Gz ^^ @Yaso

Bin 23 Jahre alt, d.h. 1985 geboren.


----------



## Drachenei (19. Januar 2009)

bin am 8. 11.1984 in die Welt gepurzelt  ---- > also 24 Jahre alt / jung         


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladrion (19. Januar 2009)

ich bin 14 und stolz drauf^^


----------



## Pulsaris (19. Januar 2009)

Load"Baujahr 73",8,1
searching for Baujahr 73
loading
ready.

list

10 print "Ich bin Baujahr 1973"
20 goto 10



Gruss   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Necro3 (19. Januar 2009)

Knuffige 26

Sprich Baujahr 1982 

Nette Umfrage

mfg Zierta


----------



## Zonalar (19. Januar 2009)

Momentaner Ubgrade-Modul 16-Jahre

wird in 9 Monaten ausgewechselt

Eingebauter 1992er Chip
Sehr guter Kühler und Prozessor läuft ohne Problem


----------



## Domalias (19. Januar 2009)

Baujahr 85, also 20-29


----------



## yves1993 (19. Januar 2009)

bin lvl 15^^ noch 1 monat ''ep'' und ich hab lvl up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Rollfl (20. Januar 2009)

1992ger Jahrgang... also 17 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und damit aus dem alter der vorurteile raus^^

(haben nen 13-jährigen hexer in der gilde... der is ein top spieler... fährt ca.4k dps hat die besten vz und alles drum und dran, und nein er ist kein e-bay char
also alle mit vorurteilen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

mfg Rollfl



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2009)

ab 6. Juli bin cih 20 also noch 12-19


----------



## Toraka' (20. Januar 2009)

'95
13 Jahre (noch 1 woche und 5 tage)
von Gilde auf deutlich älter geschätzt.
Alter =/= benehmen sag ich ma
und Rechtschreibfehler in Massen verschenken nicht nur kids

(Shift wird zur Schreibgeschwindigkeit manchmal ausgelassen.)

:whoot: von den +50 sind die meisten 70+...
vorausgesetzt alle antworten ehrlich


----------



## Lindi (20. Januar 2009)

85er


----------



## Agrimor (21. Januar 2009)

78er Jahrgang, also 30.

Unser 10er Raid hat eine Bandbreite von 22-43, beim 25er wüsste ichs nichtmal.


----------



## Fantal (21. Januar 2009)

20-29 bin jetzt 22 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talim-Nachtwache (21. Januar 2009)

Bj 72 seid Beta dabei jedoch mittlerweile Konsortium Horde angesiedelt ....
Frau hat auch noch nen Account 79er Baujahr und Sohnemann spielt auch schon was länger auf seinen eigenen Account obwohl er da moch nicht die Richtlinie 12 hatte ....

Zum Thema Alter allgemein , ich hab emit Jung und Alt schon gut zusammen gespielt egal ob PVE oder PVP , und ich kann bei weitem aber sagen das in den späten Abendstunden das Niveau auf den Servern Todeskrallen , Konsortium und Nachtwache extrem in den Keller singt und das sind Zeiten da spielen gewiss keine Kinder mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe ich doch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ob Raid oder Inni gibt es in allen Bereichen des Alters echte Creme Gamer vor denen ich in den ganzen Jahren gerne meinen Hut ziehe ...


----------



## Dilas (21. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6547:KEEN.jpg] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 51 JUNG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [attachment=6547:KEEN.jpg]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (21. Januar 2009)

Selber Baujahr 66, in der Gilde haben die meisten auch die 30 überschritten, ne richtige Rentnerband sozusagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , das hat aber auch Vorteile,
einen Streit um ein Items, selbst im 25er Naxx ohne DKP habe ich noch nicht erlebt.

Damit qualifiziere ich aber keineswegs die erheblich jüngeren Spieler ab, ich kenne auch 12-jährige, die spielen besser als ein mir bekannter Jäger (41),
der dauernd *IQ-Laggs *hat und es bis heute nicht verstanden hat, welcher Char zuerst angegriffen wird, bzw, was z.B ein Viper-Biss ist. Ab zwei Handlungen pro Minute 
ist dieser leider überfordert.

Et is wie et is, es gibt in jeder Alterklasse gute und weniger gute, und gut ist, daß ich mir aussuchen kann, mit wem ich spielen will und mit wem nicht,
wobei aktuell keiner auf der igno-liste ist


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Januar 2009)

> Angehängtes Bild blush.gif 51 JUNG dance.gif 80er Mage - 80er Heal Dudu ohmy.gif 65 DK Angehängtes Bild



sorry aber irgendwie kann ich dir deine 51 Jahre nicht glauben mit dem ganzen bildchen und smilie scheiss.


----------



## Crywalda (21. Januar 2009)

Dilas schrieb:


> [attachment=6547:KEEN.jpg]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Endlich mal jemand meiner Altersklasse ^^
Laut Abstimmung soll es ja sogar ein paar mehr geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

80 Jäger, 73 Schattenpriester, 72 Magier, 70 Schurke und Ele-Schami, 66 Todesritter, sowie diverses "Kroppzeugs" von 1-63  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Needed (21. Januar 2009)

27 jahre " JUNG " -.- ..


----------



## Crywalda (21. Januar 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> sorry aber irgendwie kann ich dir deine 51 Jahre nicht glauben mit dem ganzen bildchen und smilie scheiss.




Meinst du vielleicht nur "Kiddies" hätten das alleinige Recht auf Smilies?

Ich denke, wir kannten schon Smilies da warst du noch bei Papa im S*** oder hast vielleicht grad deinen ersten Pups in die Windeln gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calystro (21. Januar 2009)

noch 30 -39 :-D


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Januar 2009)

> Meinst du vielleicht nur "Kiddies" hätten das alleinige Recht auf Smilies?
> 
> Ich denke, wir kannten schon Smilies da warst du noch bei Papa im S*** oder hast vielleicht grad deinen ersten Pups in die Windeln gemacht angry.gif angry.gif angry.gif



Verhalte dich deines Alters entsprechend. Den Satz den du da von dir gegeben hast zeug nicht unbedingt von reife.


----------



## Nicorobbin (21. Januar 2009)

Crywalda schrieb:


> Meinst du vielleicht nur "Kiddies" hätten das alleinige Recht auf Smilies?
> 
> Ich denke, wir kannten schon Smilies da warst du noch bei Papa im S*** oder hast vielleicht grad deinen ersten Pups in die Windeln gemacht
> 
> ...




Damit hast du dein alter nicht grade bestätigt...

@ TE

Hab WoW mit 23 angefangen und nach mehrere fehlschlägen habe ich nun Level 27 erreicht.
Nur noch 38 level bis ich raiden ähh in rente gehen kann :-)


----------



## Rainaar (21. Januar 2009)

Tja, wenn ich mir hier so anschaue wer alles Ü30 ist verstehe ich jetzt endlich was die Leute mit "Classic Server" meinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bj70 übrigens, wäre also auch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crywalda (21. Januar 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Verhalte dich deines Alters entsprechend. Den Satz den du da von dir gegeben hast zeug nicht unbedingt von reife.




Aha, nun dann steht also jetzt anscheinend fest, dass erwartet wird, dass "alte" Leute sich auch "alt" benehmen und "alt" ausdrücken.
Des weiteren stelle ich fest, dass auch das Recht auf eine "normale" umgangssprachliche Ausdrucksweise ab ca. 25-30 J. gestrichen ist.
Außerdem dürfen "alte" Leute keine Kritik üben oder sich über "junge" User ärgern, die den "alten" Leuten die Rechte auf gleiches Verhalten oder Ausdruckweisen absprechen wollen.

Sicherlich hätte man das auch in einer anderen, von "Reife" zeugenden, Form ausdrücken können.
Allerdings wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass dann mehr als 50% der Leser den Sinn verstanden hätten oder die Antwort überhaupt zu Ende gelesen hätten.
Diese Folgerung ist an keine Altersklasse gebunden und ich komme aus folgendem Grund zu dieser Annahme: 

Nachdem ich mir in den letzten Wochen endlich mal die Mühe gemacht habe, dieses Forum genauer zu studieren, habe ich festgestellt, das die Antworten auf viele Fragen von Threaderstellern nicht vernünftig beantwortet werden, was wiederum nur daran liegen kann, dass die Fragen nicht richtig gelesen werden.
Wären ALLE User in der Lage die Fragen richtig zu lesen oder würden sich die Mühe machen, die Fragen auch zu ENDE zu lesen, würde das Forum nur halb so groß sein.

Da drängt sich mir dann die Frage auf, wer ist hier reif und wer nicht?

Ich habe von einigen 12 Jährigen hier wesentlich gescheitere Antworten und vor allen Dingen sehr gut strukturierte und grammatikalisch richtig formulierte Antworten gelesen, als von manchen "reifen" Usern.

Und über meine "Reife" zu urteilen dürfte wohl anhand eines Satzes nicht möglich sein.

Auch werde ich mir weiterhin erlauben, meine Antworten dem Niveau des Forums angepasst zu verfassen.

Flames zu mir bitte ^^


----------



## Vitany2910 (21. Januar 2009)

bj 75  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Januar 2009)

Ich habe lediglich deinen etwas "kindischen" satz kritisiert welcher mich kritisiert hat. 
ausserdem ist mir in meinem umfeld noch kein ü50 jähriger begegnet der ein bildchen postet auf dem man einen "typen" sieht der den mittelfinger ausstreckt oder etwas dergleichen. die smilies mögen ja in ordnung sein allerdings finde ich die anzahl im verhältnis der wortzahl etwas übertrieben (ist schon klar ist meine ansicht, dass mögen andere lockerer sehen).

klar kannst du dich ausdrücken wie du willst (ich schreibe dir das sicher nicht vor) und du kannst dich meinet wegen auch dem forum anpassen....aber du könntest auch versuchen ein gutes beispiel zu sein.


----------



## Sphinxlee (21. Januar 2009)

also ich bin bj. 84

mir ist es im grossen und ganzen egal wie alt die player sind solange sie sich benehmen und nicht nur schwachsinn von sich geben !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkGenzo (21. Januar 2009)

Stolzer 87er Jahrgang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

